# (Inactive) Psion's Return to the Tomb of Horrors (ORG)



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

*Status: The game is over. Thanks everyone who played!*

*This thread is now the "recruiting and organization" thread ("ORG").*

*Directory:*

Main Threads:

*Rogues Gallery Thread*
*Organization/Recruiting (ORG) Thread* (This thread)
*Out of Character (OOC) Thread*
*In Character (IC) Thread*
Important Posts:

*Character Generation Guidelines*
*Conduct of Game*
*House Rules and Rulings*
*Approved and Banned Classes list*
*Deities List*
*Campaign Resources/Books*

*Adventure and Setting:*

The adventure is the 2e adventure, *Return to the Tomb of Horrors*. Adaptations to 3.5, and to fit the levels of the characters, will be made. Though I will be using existing resources as a reference, do not expect any particular conversion to hold, either fan conversions or the official conversion  of the original Tomb of Horrors by Wizards of the Coast.

The original relied on many puzzles and traps. 3.5 relies more heavily on character skill to solve certain issues. While that will generally hold here, player input will still be a major determiner of the flow of the adventure.

*The Setting:*

The traditional setting of the Tomb of Horrors/Return to the Tomb of Horrors is Greyhawk, it's my tradition to not use Greyhawk.  The game world is not particularly important in this case, but may determine some background details and resources available to the characters.

The game world is Baelish, an "under construction" homebrew game world that utilizes many third party d20 products. This could be pertinent for some interludes and forays into the city. The nearest major metropolis will be Bluffside, as published by Thunderhead Games/Mystic Eye Games/Ronin Arts.

*To Apply:*
Post the following:
When you can post (evenings, weekends, weekdays, etc.) and how often.
Two characters you would like to play, including race, classes and levels. (E.G., Aasimar Paladin 13, Human Wizard 10/Loremaster 4, Halfling Rogue 8 / Skull Clan Hunter 6, etc.)
The following facts about your knowledge of Tomb of Horrors: Do you own it? Have you played it? Have you run it? Do you consider yourself familiar with it?
The same question for Return to the Tomb of Horrors.

*Player Roster:*

*Active List:*
Olaf the Stout - Kullrund Grishner - Half-Orc Barbarian 14
Kafkonia - Ariornvuraurix Turalisj - Spellscale Sorcerer 9 / Fatespinner 5
CanadienneBacon - Pelargir Breakstone - Dwarven Male Cleric 14 (of Delundar)
Nightbreeze - Doorgath Erebrim - Dwarf Druid 14
nonamazing - Davreya - Illumian Rog5/Div5/Loredelver 4

*Wait List:*
rino
Voadam
Thramzorean
Joshua Randall - Teristiand Arna - Human Male Fighter 14
SolosAddie


*Dropped:*
Liquid Blue - Ahrim Whisperwind - Air Gnome Beguiler 14
Fenris2 - Garrel Kalumar - Goliath Rogue 1/Cleric 4/Shadow Bane Stalker 6/ Divine Oracle 2


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

*Classes*

[sblock=WotC Core]
All classes from the PHB allowed, with some alterations:

Barbarian
Bard
Cleric*
Druid
Fighter
Monk
Paladin*
Ranger*
Rogue*
Sorcerer
Wizard*

* - Rulings apply to this class
[sblock=Clerics]There are no "godless clerics", though clerics might follow a relatively obscure minor spirit. See the deities post for major world deities.[/sblock]
[sblock=Paladins]Paladins are considered to be a subset of the Green Ronin _Holy Warrior_. Using the Holy Warrior rules, you can make a holy warrior of any good alignment, and corresponding to a specific deity's ethos. The Holy Warrior Handbook can be had at the EN World Download Store for $4. (link)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Rangers]
Rangers are permitted and encouraged to use additional combat styles and spellless variants from FFG's Wildscape. This can be had at the EN World Download Store for a mere $5. (link)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Rogues]
The trapfinding ability is changed. Any character with sufficient ranks in search may find a trap. However, the rogue gets a free search check upon entering the vicinity of a trap or its area of effect, similar to the elven ability to detect secret doors.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Wizards]
Specialist variant rules from Unearthed Arcana allowed. (Summarized here)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Other WotC]
Ardent* (CP)
Favored Soul (CD)
Hexblade (CW)
Lurk (CP)
Psion (XPH)
Psychic Warrior (XPH)
Swashbuckler** (CW)
Wilder (XPH)
Wu Jen (CA)

(CA) - Complete Arcane
(CD) - Complete Divine
(CP) - Complete Psionic
(CW) - Complete Warrior
(XPH) - Expanded Psionics Handbook
* - Rulings Apply to this class:
[sblock=Ardent]
Ignore the text about the ardent being entitled to learn any power they could manifest per their manifester level. Instead, the ardent has a maximum power level column identical to the Psion's
[/sblock]
* - I am currently debating replacing the Swashbuckler with the Duelist (from Swashbuckling Adventures) or the Unfettered (from Arcana Evolved). I consider these classes more suitable for play than the swashbuckler, but the Complete Warrior is more accessible. If you have one of these other books and want to try these alternates, let me know.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Non-WotC]
Eldritch Weaver (APM)
Holy Warrior (HWHb)
Martial Artist (BM)
Shaman (SHb)
Yogi (CGR or YBd20)

APM - Advanced Player's Manual (Green Ronin)
BM - Beyond Monks: The Art of the Fight (Chainmail Bikini/Goodman Games)
CGR -Complete Guide to Rakshasa (Goodman)
SHb - Shaman's Handbook (Green Ronin)
YBd20 - Years Best d20 2004 (Malhavoc)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Banned Classes]

These are core and prestige classes I have already considered and explicitly decided to exclude from the game for various reasons:

[sblock=Base classes]
Duskblade (PHBII)
Samurai (CW)
Shugenja (CD)
Spellthief (CAr) (This class will NOT stand up to the rigors of the Tomb.)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Prestige classes]
This list is far from exhaustive. Further determinations will be made on a case by case basis.

Radiant Servant of Pelor (CD)
Kensai (CW)
Ronin (CW)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=FAQs]
*Q: Why do you disallow classes?*
A: While I feel the existing core classes can be expanded upon, I prefer to limit the number of base classes to keep them managable. I cull the list by the following criteria

If there is a choice between two specific base classes and making an existing base class more general, I will always take the latter option and kick the specific base class to the curb.
Again on the specific thing, if I cannot picture a specific base class existing in an apprentice form in the game world(s), then I feel the concept is better handled as a prestige class. If this is the reason I am rejecting a specific class, there is some wiggle room here. If you are willing to invest some creative energy into creating a culture in which the base class makes sense, I may allow it so long as none of the other criteria are violated.
If a candidate base class is, as a concept, acheived as well or better by an existing combination of base or prestige classes, I prefer that route.
I have some specific cosmology and campaign assumptions as well. Some classes don't fit well with this.
Some are just broken, strong, weak, inflexible, or otherwise problematic to use in the game.
Core classes, though some are rather specific, get a bye. Cool, well done classes might get a bye.

*Q: If a class is on the banned list, can I change your mind?*
A: No

*Q: If a core class is not on the banned or allowed list, can I play it?*
A: Maybe. My "allowed" list is a cobbling together together of accessible and preferred classes appropriate to the game. If its not there, it may have fallen afoul one of my criteria, but if your concept is good enough and possibly with a little creative effort on your part, I may allow it. Strong or weak classes may need some tweaking.

*Q: What about prestige classes?*
A: I don't feel the same need to winnow down prestige classes to a well defined list that I do core classes, but prestige classes are still subject to my approval. Some prestige classes may need to be tweaked (stronger, weaker, altering specific rules, etc.) to bring them in line with the needs of the game, and should have themes appropriate to the setting and cosmology.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

*Deities*

There are several pantheons of deities that watch over the world. Most operate in guises or are known by different names among different cultures.

All divine casters must have a deity. Druids are a marginal exception, following nature aspects of the great tree, but ultimately fall in the same boat.

Most other characters in the game world at least give lip service to the pantheon of their culture and recognize the power of the gods and their place in the universe. Some specifically revere certain patrons as appropriate.

*I am NOT using core deities.*

I am using, as a basis, the deities in the following products:

[sblock=Maelstrom Deity List]
(Nice summary)
(Product)

*(Good and Neutral Deities Summarized With Core Domains; other domains will be added as needed)*

*Jasamai, Goddess of Magic* - LG - Good, Knowledge, Law, Magic
*Tayne, God of Honor* - LG - Good, Law, Protection
*Throntis, God of the Sun* - LG - Law, Strength, Sun
*Aeridyn, God of the Night* - NG - Good, Protection, Travel
*Salarian, Goddess of Integrity* - NG - Good, Knowledge
*Syrtolin, Goddess of Culture* - NG - Good, Healing, Knowledge
*Vendaneran, God of Wisdom* - NG - Good, Healing, Knowledge, Sun, War
*Zandaraon, God of Earth* - NG - Earth, Good, Plant, Sun
*Felicityn, Goddess of Song* - CG - Chaos, Luck, Trickery
*Lhuramni, Goddess of Love* - CG - Chaos, Good, Healing, Protection
*Whogam, Goddess of Woodlands* - CG - Animal, Good, Plant
*Ankaris, God of Fire* - LN - Fire, Law, Sun, War
*Arcannis, God of Justice* - LN - Law, Strength, War
*Chaulatae, Goddess of Law* - LN - Law, Protection, Stength, Sun, War
...
*Delundar, God of Commerce* - N - Luck, Protection, Travel (Trade)
(to be continued)

Most Maelstrom deities are known by other names amongst other races.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Book of the Righteous]
(Product)

*(Good and Neutral Deities Summarized With Core Domains; other domains will be added as needed)*
(Domain lists pending)

Urian (NG) - God of the air and sky. Similar to mythological sky figures such as Zues and Ukko.
Rontra (LG) - Goddess of the Earth. Mother/grandmotherly figure similar to Gaea and Dannan.
Shalimyr (CN) - God of Water. Similar to figures like Poseidon.
Eliwyn (N) - The Tree of Life. Essentially non-sentient, the source of power for druids and wellspring of life. The tree bore the fruit that lead to most mortal races.
Morwyn (LG) - Goddess of Healing and Wisdom
Terak (LG or LN) - God of War and Valor
Zheenkeef (CN) - Goddess of Wine, Madness, and Inspiration
Tinel (CG or N) - God of Magic, Knowledge, and Truth
Mormekar (N) - God of Death and Rebirth
Maal (LN) - God of Law and Justice
Darmon (CG) - God of Travel, Wealth, and Joy
Aymara (CG) - Goddess of Love and the Arts
Korak (NG) - God of the Forge and Artisans
Anwyn (LG) - Goddess of Home, Hearth, and Servants
Naryne (LN) - Goddess of Nobility, one of the "three sisters."
Canelle (CG) - Goddess of Victory and strength, one of the "three sisters."
Thellyne (NG) - Goddess of Woodcraft, Nature, and the Hunt, one of the "three sisters."
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mercenaries]
(Product)

*(Good and Neutral Deities Summarized With Core Domains; other domains will be added as needed)*
(Summary coming)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Book of Hallowed Might 2]
All deities of the river:
Dorana, Lady of Storms (CN_ - Air, Chaos, Retribution*, Water
Enaul, God of the Future (LN) - Civilization*, The Future*, Knowledge, Law (Planning)
Essoch, Lord of Primal Sight (CN) - Chaos, The Future*, Knowledge, Strength
Kulaj - Mother of the Celestial River (LN) - Animal, Law, Magic, Plant, Strength.
Mallock - The Deceiver (LE) - Evil, Law, Temptation*, Trickery
Urgan - Forge Lord (NG) - Earth, Fire, Forge.
[/sblock]

Edit: Added a few more deities, SC domains, and the _Book of Hallowed Might 2_ pantheon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 19, 2006)

I want to play.  I can post on weekdays, M-F.  I'm a stay-at-home mom and my days are largely my own.  I want to play a dwarven cleric 14 as my primary concept, or a halfling bard 14 as my alternate.  Thanks for running this and hope I make your cut!

The original module is sitting on my shelf but I haven't read through it yet.  I had been saving it to run at some point in the future.  Playing through it seems like a darn good way for me to familiarize myself with things.   

_*edit:*  changed race on cleric from human to dwarf, and race on bard from half-elf to halfling.  _


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

*Books/Resources*

These are the main resources appropriate for this game. I will consider other books on a case by base basis. Regardless whether a book is listed here, character options drawn from non-core books are subject to my approval.

*WotC resources recommended:*
Core books (Character creation and options)
Expanded Psionics Handbook (Various character options)
Complete Warrior (Various character options)
Complete Divine (Various character options)
Complete Arcane (Various character options)
Complete Adventurer (Various character options)
Complete Psionic (Various character options)
Complete Mage (Various character options)
Unearthed Arcana (Racial Variants, Specialist Variants)
Spell Compendium (Spells... duh)

*Third Party Resources:*
Arms & Armor 3.0/3.5 (Bastion Press) (Items)
Complete Book of Eldritch Might (Malhavoc) (Spells, Items, PrCs)
Dragon Compendium (Paizo) (Feats, Spells, PrCs, Items)
Eldritch Sorcery (Necromancer Games) (Spells)
Hyperconscious (Malhavoc) (Psionic Powers, Feats, PrCs)
Monte Cooks Year's Best D20 (Malhavoc) - (Feats, Spells, PrCs)
Relics & Rituals (Sword & Sorcery Studios) (PrCs, Spells, Items)
Any other resource cited in the "classes" post.

*WotC resources explicitly not used:*
ANY world specific material (FR, Eberron) unless otherwise specified.
Tome of Magic
Magic of Incarnum


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I want to play.  I can post on weekdays, M-F.  I'm a stay-at-home mom and my days are largely my own.  I want to play a dwarven cleric 14 as my primary concept, or a halfling bard 14 as my alternate.  Thanks for running this and hope I make your cut!
> 
> The original module is sitting on my shelf but I haven't read through it yet.  I had been saving it to run at some point in the future.  Playing through it seems like a darn good way for me to familiarize myself with things.
> 
> _*edit:*  changed race on cleric from human to dwarf, and race on bard from half-elf to halfling.  _




Hey CB!

I'll be posting the deities list in a bit, but most good deities from Races of Stone should be suitable. But it might help me to know if you are looking for any special domains for your cleric. I don't define any for my existing deities, but can easily add them.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't own Races of Stone.   I'd be happy to use something from that book, but without having it in my own hands, it'd be kind of untenable.  I do, however, own Complete Warrior, Complete Divine, and Unearthed Arcana.

Regarding domains, I think what I'll need to do is do up a sheet on paper here at home.  Working on paper helps me think.  Can I get back to you later tonight or tomorrow on domains?  Am I allowed to look through Deities and Demigods, CD, or the FRCS for inspiration?  Thanks for answering these questions.


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I don't own Races of Stone.   I'd be happy to use something from that book, but without having it in my own hands, it'd be kind of untenable.  I do, however, own Complete Warrior, Complete Divine, and Unearthed Arcana.
> 
> Regarding domains, I think what I'll need to do is do up a sheet on paper here at home.  Working on paper helps me think.  Can I get back to you later tonight or tomorrow on domains?  Am I allowed to look through Deities and Demigods, CD, or the FRCS for inspiration?  Thanks for answering these questions.




For Dwarves, most of the Domains in FRCS and DDG are in Spell Compendium too, so are ok.
Most of the Dwarven deities in FRCS are stolen from the core, so also applicable. Or you can wait and see when I get the deities up. Is there a specific deity concept you are interested in?

Speaking of Complete Divine, I do use the errata on Divine Metamagic limiting it to one feat. If you were planning that.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh, wow, Relics and Rituals!  I own that and love it.  When I sit down later this evening (after children are in bed) to work on my dwarf, I'll have a go at that book with an eye for any interesting spells.  I'll run ideas by you to check for kosher-osity.


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm definitely interested. I have a couple of ideas, but thought I'd ask about Races of the Dragon, since it's not on either the recommended or banned list. What is your opinion on the Spellscales, in particular?

Until January I'm home from work, so will be able to post fairly regularly. Starting in January I'll be working until 7, and will thus be able to post in the evenings (8 pm+ EST) and on weekends.

I've never read/purchased/run ToH or RttToH. I know only what I've read on the boards, and most of that is very vaguely remembered. I stopped reading posts about it when you mentioned you might run it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 19, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> Speaking of Complete Divine, I do use the errata on Divine Metamagic limiting it to one feat. If you were planning that.




I wasn't, no.  But that's good info to know, regardless.  Thank you.

I'll look for you to expand the deities post before getting too terribly attached to any one idea.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 19, 2006)

I would be interested, too. I'd like to play a human cleric/wizard/mystic theurge as a first character or a dwarven druid (yeah, yeah, i know  ) as a second character.

i'm a student in a college, so I have access to computer with internet every day and I can easily post trice a week. 

As for my knowledge about the tomb of horrors...I know only 1 think (if it's the same adventure), bu I suppose it's quite important


Spoiler



I know about the broken staff of the mage inside the anti-magic field....a friend of mine told me that while joking about our experiences as dm


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> I'm definitely interested. I have a couple of ideas, but thought I'd ask about Races of the Dragon, since it's not on either the recommended or banned list. What is your opinion on the Spellscales, in particular?




I have not explicitly inserted them in the world, but have no real problem with them. I'll have to work out were they are and what their society/city/nation is like. Feel free to make one.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm am up for a slot if picked..

Char wise I am still mulling it over, I have got four ideas, you are welcome to help me narrow it down ;-) :

1) An ardent sounds good, psi rocks.
2) Bard/sorc/sublime chord(comp arc), singing in the rain...
3) sorc/efigy master, constructs are yer friends
4) Ranger/Fi/rogue/dervish(comp war), a mobility figther type, probably a goliath

As to the adventure?  Probably somewhere I have the 1e version. I would have to dig through the boxes to see (too lazy).  I recall probably... nothing since that was from more than a decade ago and my memory might be good for a week or so tops.

Posting?  I am post whore and can adopt to most schedules.  During the week is usually okay M-F, weekends are catch as catch can.  Work can rear its ugly head as I am doing 2 jobs right now, but barring critical deadlines, both are IT so I have net access.  Besides family, pbems keep me (realtively) sane.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey, this looks like fun!

I'm able to post pretty regularly, up to once per day, usually in the mornings or mid-afternoons.  I can see that a smart rogue-type would be really handly here, so my first choice would be an arrogant Illumian Diviner 5 / Rogue 5 / Loredelver 4.  As a back-up, and because I think psionics are pretty cool, I think a Synad Rogue 2 / Lurk 8 / Elocater 4 (if Synad not allowed, substitute Elan).

I don't know much about either the Tomb of Horrors or the follow-up, save that each are considered to be "old-school" dungeons teeming with traps and nastiness.  And that sounds pretty cool to me.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 19, 2006)

Psion, I'm looking at a dwarven cleric 14 who worships a god of commerce.  For alignment, I am thinking something LN.  For domains, I would like to know whether any of the following are available:  Artifice, Community, Cavern, or Trade.  The character, as he exists in my mind, is a traditional dwarf--devoted to his clan, to dwarfkind after that, and to his gold and the gold of his clan.  Gold being associated with well-being, security, and safety, of course.    I checked out the link to the Maelstrom deity list.  Can you please tell me more about Oln the Strider? Delundar the Artisan?  The domains associated with these two indicated to me that one of them _might_ be a possible fit for what I have in mind.  If not, do you have a suggestion for me?  Who would a dwarf devoted to his clan and his gold worship?  

Would you allow the Greed or Wealth domain from the Draconomicon?  Is the Missionary domain from RR okay?

Thanks.


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 19, 2006)

All right, I have brief (one-sentence) concepts and names for both characters. I'll go into more detail tomorrow; it's after midnight and I already spent ten minutes just getting the darn Spellscale's name right. 

1) Ariornvuraurix Turalisj Thurkear ("Ari" to her friends) is a naturally curious, easygoing Spellscale sorceror 9/fate spinner 5. (If you don't like the Fate Spinner class, I can tweak it.)

2) 'K' is a detached, seemingly emotionless wizard 5/alienist 9. (Possibly a conjurer, possibly a generalist, I haven't decided.)

The requested information will be up following a good night's sleep. 

*ETI:* Ari's name translates as "Long Night of Silver and Gold."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry, more questions.   

I'm curious now whether Dwarf Paragon 3/Cleric 11 would be acceptable.  With the same focus on commerce but with a LG alignment.  

Are you allowing Bloodlines from UA?


----------



## SolosAddie (Dec 19, 2006)

well, it looks like there's still spots, I'd like the chance to get into a higher level game.  

My two character ideas:  Primary Human druid, secondary half-orc monk.

i can generally post evenings, and easily three times a week

no clue on information for the module


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Psion, I'm looking at a dwarven cleric 14 who worships a god of commerce.  For alignment, I am thinking something LN.  For domains, I would like to know whether any of the following are available:  Artifice, Community, Cavern, or Trade.  The character, as he exists in my mind, is a traditional dwarf--devoted to his clan, to dwarfkind after that, and to his gold and the gold of his clan.  Gold being associated with well-being, security, and safety, of course.    I checked out the link to the Maelstrom deity list.  Can you please tell me more about Oln the Strider? Delundar the Artisan?  The domains associated with these two indicated to me that one of them _might_ be a possible fit for what I have in mind.  If not, do you have a suggestion for me?  Who would a dwarf devoted to his clan and his gold worship?
> 
> Would you allow the Greed or Wealth domain from the Draconomicon?  Is the Missionary domain from RR okay?




Only one I could tell you is right out is Missionary. I have some issues with some of the higher level spells in the domain.

Here's some info on Oln and Delundar. 

[sblock=Oln]
*Oln the Traveller*, known as _Oled_ among the dwarves.

Wanderer upon the Endless Journey,
Patron of Travelers and Messenger of the Gods,
Master of Negotiation and Lord of Merchants,
Father of Trade and Exchange.

Alignment: Neutral.
Domains: Plant, Travel.
Symbol: Tulmarian rune of Negotiation.
Favored Weapon: no preference.
Favored Class: none.
Favored Race: Dwarf, Human.
Associated Animal: none.
Associated Colors: gold.

Priests:
Alignment: N, NG, NE, LN, CN.
Head Raiment: bare.
Body Raiment: no preference.
Preferred Armor: no preference.
Preferred Weapon: no preference.

Worshippers:
Alignment: any.
Holy Days: new moon.
Sacrifice Times: weekly.
Sacrifice Forms: offerings, tithing.

*Alternate domains* You may take Trade as one of your domains.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Delundar]
*Delundar the Artisan*, also worshipped by Dwarves and Gnomes by that name.

Master Craftsman of the Gods,
Father of Business and Commerce,
Lord of Bountiful Endeavors and Prosperity.
Alignment: Neutral (Good).
Domains: Luck, Protection, Travel.
Optional: Substitute Craft for Luck.
Symbol: golden necklace.
Favored Weapon: Longsword.
Favored Class: Fighter.
Favored Race: Dwarf, Human.
Associated Animal: swan.
Associated Colors: copper, silver, gold.
Priests:
Alignment: N, NG, CN, LN, NE. (no evils in this campaign)
Head Raiment: no preference.
Body Raiment: no preference.
Preferred Armor: finest available.
Preferred Weapon: finest available.
Worshippers:
Alignment: any.
Holy Days: full moon.
Sacrifice Times: weekly.
Sacrifice Forms: tithing, fine crafts.

*Alternate Domains:* You may select one of your domains as Craft or Trade
[/sblock]

Either sound good for what you are looking for. Delundar sounds more traditional dwarven, but Oln/Oled sounds more reasonable for an adventurer. Your call.

Dwarf paragon is fine.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 19, 2006)

Got it, thanks.  Feel free to remove the copyrighted info.


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> I would be interested, too. I'd like to play a human cleric/wizard/mystic theurge as a first character or a dwarven druid (yeah, yeah, i know  ) as a second character.




Both sound fine (the Dwarf a Dream Dwarf from RoS, maybe?)

The Mystic Theurge, possibly devoted to Jasami (see deity list). The broad array of abilities available to a mystic theurge could potentially be very useful, but a full arcane spellcster or psion is advisable in the party.


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> 1) Ariornvuraurix Turalisj Thurkear ("Ari" to her friends) is a naturally curious, easygoing Spellscale sorceror 9/fate spinner 5. (If you don't like the Fate Spinner class, I can tweak it.)
> 
> 2) 'K' is a detached, seemingly emotionless wizard 5/alienist 9. (Possibly a conjurer, possibly a generalist, I haven't decided.)




Both sound fine. Is K supposed to be a spellscale, too?


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Hey, this looks like fun!
> 
> I'm able to post pretty regularly, up to once per day, usually in the mornings or mid-afternoons.  I can see that a smart rogue-type would be really handly here, so my first choice would be an arrogant Illumian Diviner 5 / Rogue 5 / Loredelver 4.  As a back-up, and because I think psionics are pretty cool, I think a Synad Rogue 2 / Lurk 8 / Elocater 4 (if Synad not allowed, substitute Elan).




Some rogue-ness would be good.  Synad and Elan should be fine. Most psionic races from from a continent to the east, so you will be a foreigner, so save a language slot to speak the local common.


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> I'm am up for a slot if picked..
> 
> Char wise I am still mulling it over, I have got four ideas, you are welcome to help me narrow it down ;-) :
> 
> ...




Ardent sounds interesting/different.

The dervish build might be good, as we are lacking fighter volunteers so far.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 19, 2006)

Psion, put me down as interested.

I am ok to post from now until Friday 22nd December (basically Friday morning for you since Australia is ahead of the US timewise - At the time of me posting this the time is just after 5pm on Tuesday 19 December).  After that I don't know if I will be able to post again until 2nd January.  I will probably be online for at least sometime between 22 December and 2 January but I don't know for sure as the Christmas/New Year period is up in the air for me.  I will be able to post between Jan 2-9 without a problem but I am away between Jan 10-14.  After Jan 14 I will be able to post multiple times per day Monday-Friday.  Weekends may be erratic.

Ok now that that's out of the way.  I had hoped to play a Human Wizard 14 as my primary character.  As my secondary character I would probably pick a Halfling Rogue 14 although I am open to suggestion if some other role is required.

I can give you more details if you want but I would like to know if I'm in or out first.

Thanks,

Olaf the Stout

Edit: I noticed that you are lacking Fighter volunteers.  I would be happy to play a Fighter or a Barbarian if you need one.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 19, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> Both sound fine (the Dwarf a Dream Dwarf from RoS, maybe?)
> 
> The Mystic Theurge, possibly devoted to Jasami (see deity list). The broad array of abilities available to a mystic theurge could potentially be very useful, but a full arcane spellcster or psion is advisable in the party.




Yep, I suppose that a full-level wizard or psion will be needed for the HUGE spells. However the theurge will add a lot of flexibility. I'll be fleshing it out more precisely this afternoon....(well...here it's the 8 the morning)

ps: have you noticed my spoiler?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 19, 2006)

Apologies for the short response in regards to character choices but I am just about to leave work for the day.

I have not played or read the ToH or RttToH.  I only know that it was a real killer dungeon full of traps.  The only specific trap that I know of is the sphere of annihilation.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Psion, put me down as interested.
> 
> I am ok to post from now until Friday 22nd December (basically Friday morning for you since Australia is ahead of the US timewise - At the time of me posting this the time is just after 5pm on Tuesday 19 December).  After that I don't know if I will be able to post again until 2nd January.  I will probably be online for at least sometime between 22 December and 2 January but I don't know for sure as the Christmas/New Year period is up in the air for me.  I will be able to post between Jan 2-9 without a problem but I am away between Jan 10-14.  After Jan 14 I will be able to post multiple times per day Monday-Friday.  Weekends may be erratic.
> 
> ...





Olaf,

Since you were the first to express interest, you are most likely in, especially considering your willingness to hit on classes we haven't had volunteers for. If you can't make it during the Christmas/New Year week, that's fine, though it would be good if you can get your primary character done by then.

Well see how the other characters pan out, since there are several who have expressed interest who have not posted yet.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 19, 2006)

Pelargir Breakstone, "Peja" for short but only between comrades
Dwarf Cleric 14

Deity:  Delundar
Alignment:  NG
Domains:  Trade, Travel

[sblock=Stats]Age:  120 years
Height:  4' 4"
Weight:  150 lbs

Str 13 
Dex 11
Con 16 [base 14, +2 for race]
Int 12
Wis 18 [base 16, +2 level increases @ 4th and 12th]
Cha 14 [base 15, -2 racial, +1 level increase @ 8th]

Skills: [51 points to spend] Concentration +10/+14 w/feat, Diplomacy +12, Sense Motive (cc) +7, Heal +5, Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (religion) +15, Knowledge (the planes) +2, Profession (blacksmith) +5, Spellcraft +10.

Feats:  Total of 5. [1 each @chargen, 3rd, 6th, 9th, 12th] Combat Casting, Extra Turning, Negotiator, Power Attack, Improved Sunder.  I would like to have Peja take Disciple of the Sun from CD as his feat at 15th level--assuming he makes it that far and you approve the feat.  Peja would never be caught being called a "Disciple of the Sun," though.  He'd want to be called a "Disciple of Stone," or some other more dwarvenly-sounding thing.

Fort +12
Ref +4
Will +13

Quarterstaff +11/+6, 1d6+2 dmg (TH) x20.
Sunder w/quarterstaff +19 [base +11, +4 feat, +4 TH wpn]

Spells Prepared:
0-lvl:
1-lvl:
2-lvl:
3-lvl:
4-lvl:
5-lvl:
6-lvl:
7-lvl:

Equipment:  TBD.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Peja worked as a blacksmith's apprentice in the Underhalls of his clan's mountain.  After breaking the journeyman's bellows, iron anvil, forge implements, and a valuable piece of black marble shot through with gold within a year of working as an apprentice, however, Peja was summarily let go from his position.  Disgraced, Peja's clan farmed the dwarfling off on the Underhall's temple of Delundar, where it was hoped that if Peja could not work the lode then at least he might find a passable career (albeit with significantly less prestige) as a priest.  Always one to stumble and trip, after breaking a censer during worship, Peja was sent abroad by the temple to conduct clan and temple business in and around Bluffside.  Having miraculously survived numerous brushes with death over the years and being no stranger to the better taverns in Bluffside, Peja has met with a small amount of local fame.  So much so that his dwarvenly wisdom might soon be eclipsed by his burgeoning charisma, particularly if tankards of ale are involved.  Like many dwarves, Peja loves geld.  He covets it, finds its presence in mass quantities soothing and irresistable, and seeks to bring home more of it for his clan.  The only love that Peja maintains beyond his clan and his gold is ale.  Though well-intentioned, Peja has always been something of a ne'er do well and frequently manages to screw up at precisely the wrong moment.  This uncanny ability to mess up puts him at odd with the perfectionist nature of his priestly order and his superiors.[/sblock]


I'll work on the halfling bard alternate tomorrow, and will edit that character into the bottom of this post.  I'll make sure to spoiler tag the two characters to help keep them separate.  As an aside, like several of the other interested players, I'd happily be willing to create something other than a bard as my alternate.  One thing I wondered---do you want the alternate to be the same class as the primary?  If I'm playing the cleric, for example, and my character dies, should I have a backup cleric ready to go in order not to leave the party high and dry?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 19, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> Olaf,
> 
> Since you were the first to express interest, you are most likely in, especially considering your willingness to hit on classes we haven't had volunteers for. If you can't make it during the Christmas/New Year week, that's fine, though it would be good if you can get your primary character done by then.
> 
> Well see how the other characters pan out, since there are several who have expressed interest who have not posted yet.




Thanks for that Psion.  What characters do you want me to make up?  Wizard, rogue, fighter or barbarian?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Joshua Randall (Dec 19, 2006)

*When you can post [...] and how often.* Weekdays ~ 9-5, multiple times if necessary. Maybe once per weeknight if necessary. Weekends will be sporadic.
*Two characters you would like to play, including race, classes and levels.* Human Fighter 14 with Robilar's Gambit (PH2 -- I think I can get it at 14th level?). Personality-wise, a professional mercenary adventurer, in it for the fame and fortune.

Dwarf (or human?) Fighter 14 with a bunch of interesting tactical feats like Improved Bull Rush, Combat Brute (CW). Stuff that lets me control the battlefield without being a spellcaster.

If no one's playing a rogue, I can do that as well. But my impression is that rogues are going to be tedious in a PbP environment, so it's not my first choice.
*The following facts about your knowledge of Tomb of Horrors: Do you own it?* Yes.
*Have you played it?* Yes, ages ago. We died at 



Spoiler



the bleeding walls.


*Have you run it?* Maybe. I can't remember. I was 12.
*Do you consider yourself familiar with it?* Yes. I've read it many times.
*The same question for Return to the Tomb of Horrors.* Own it. Have not played nor run it, but have read it many times and consider myself very familiar with it. However, I can keep my player knowledge separate from my character knowledge. (That's part of the reason I'd prefer to play a straight fighter, so my role is strictly defined and the party isn't looking to me to solve problems all the time.)


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

Sounds good, Joshua. Robilar's Gambit is cool. I'll have to check the other feats



			
				Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Thanks for that Psion.  What characters do you want me to make up?  Wizard, rogue, fighter or barbarian?




Olaf, since Joshua is willing to play a fighter, you are cool to take a wizard or rogue. Rogue seems slightly more needful, but there are some partial rogues if you'd prefer the wizard.

If we gel quickly and everyone can start next week, I may get rolling and assume you are supposed to meet the party in the starting town. I won't put you behind on experience. I just want to get to the "good stuff."

*All:* I'll post a RG thread soon. You don't need to put your chars here, just the concept.

*All:* Also, your characters are assumed to know each other in some fashion, and some of you have worked with the back-up characters. As we start getting characters posted, consider how you might know each other.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 19, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> Ardent sounds interesting/different.
> 
> The dervish build might be good, as we are lacking fighter volunteers so far.




Okay so

goliath who is either:
x) Ardent
y) fi/ranger/rogue/dervish

Any thougths from the peanut gallery as to which is prefered?  I am betwitxed and between as both are concepts I want to try.  From what I hear I may get my wish, given the deadliness of the module.   I might add that I now remember the sphere of aniliation that some one mentioned.


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 19, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> Both sound fine. Is K supposed to be a spellscale, too?




Sorry, I meant to list him as a human.


----------



## LiquidBlue (Dec 19, 2006)

Psion, I just found this thread, and thought that I would check in. I am still intereseted in a game. I can post regularly, at least three times M-F, and I have not read or played either adventure.

[sblock]I have head about the sphere of aniliation, and that acebek has various soul stones that must be destroyed. Even that last bit, I am not certain is true.[/sblock]

I am turning a couple of character concepts in my head, and will post when I have them figured out. I am leaning towards a roguish character as my primary character, with a full caster as my secondary charcter.


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

LiquidBlue said:
			
		

> I am turning a couple of character concepts in my head, and will post when I have them figured out. I am leaning towards a roguish character as my primary character, with a full caster as my secondary charcter.




Alright... I'll assume that's the way it is going to pan out and move the rest of the top 6 to the active list.

Olaf... with LiquidBlue taking a rogue, it looks like you can play a primary wizard if you would like. Which is probably a good thing, as someone on the verge of getting 8th level spells could be of great assistance.


----------



## LiquidBlue (Dec 19, 2006)

Psion, would you approve a Human Beguiler 14, from the Player's Hanbook 2? I realize that it is not from one of the books listed. 

I figured a Beguiler with its trpafinding, an occupy the same role as a rogue. If playing a beguiler is not approved, I'll go ahead and make a rogue.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you for picking me up for this game.  I've excited to be a part of things.  

Would you rather that my alternate PC be another cleric?  If Peja goes down, the party might be hurting for healing.  I haven't started working on the alternate yet, so the door is wide open as to what I come up with.  Wizard, rogue, fighter, another cleric...anything, really.


----------



## Rino (Dec 19, 2006)

put me on the alternate list, want me to build me a PC in advance? or when someone drops out i will do a look a like


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

LiquidBlue said:
			
		

> Psion, would you approve a Human Beguiler 14, from the Player's Hanbook 2? I realize that it is not from one of the books listed.




My feeling is a beguiler would fare poorly in this game. The ratio of creatures and other challenges not affected by mind-affecting magic is high; you'll have limited opportunities to use your magic. Further, the primary task of a "roguish character" in this game are the trapfinding class ability, and search and disable device skills.

Mobility and divination are good things. If you want to mix magic and roguishness, I recommend making a rogue/mage with either Arcane Trickster (core) or unseen seer (Complete Mage) and max out search and disable device.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 19, 2006)

As for the background of my character, Eldwar Laissing has always been a task mage on the behalf of the church of Jasamai. He is specialized into working in a team, maximizing it's potential and overcoming a wide array of problems thanks to his great flexibility. He's not always at the orders of his church, as he often goes on....holydays...infact he has been known to go on adventure. This practice is disapproved by the church, but he doesn't really care. (church is LG, he is NG)

So I suppose that he could have met the adventuring group during a mission for the church and he has decided to help them for a time.


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

Rino said:
			
		

> put me on the alternate list, want me to build me a PC in advance? or when someone drops out i will do a look a like




It might be to your benefit, yes. Alternates will mainly be picked based on unfilled positions.


----------



## LiquidBlue (Dec 19, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> My feeling is a beguiler would fare poorly in this game. The ratio of creatures and other challenges not affected by mind-affecting magic is high; you'll have limited opportunities to use your magic. Further, the primary task of a "roguish character" in this game are the trapfinding class ability, and search and disable device skills.




I have already started on a rogue build. However, I would like to point out that the Beguiler has the trapfinding class feature, and both search and disable device as class skills. Thus a beguiler can find and diable traps just as well as a rogue can.


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

*All:*
1) Please provide a way for me to contact you. This can be getting me your email address, or if you are a community supporter, allowing me to PM or email you via enworld.

2) Please try to come up with a head-shot type image for your character (or if you'd rather, I can find one for you), of about 100x100. I want to try something for the IC posts. Use the "imager" tag at the beginning of each in-character post to insert your character image and provide a "visual anchor".

For the spellscale, you might try going to the Races of the Dragon gallery and cutting an image that works for you. Or I can do this for you.

I'll host the picture if needed.

3) A bit of setting background to set the stage:

The major city in the region is Bluffside. Bluffside has been primarily fed by sea trade and trade from the Dragon Sands to the south. However, settlements have been expanding across the north end of the continent. Prospects for north-bound land trade have been limited, but recently, some mountain passes have been cleared of hostiles (this is an activity that your characters may have been involved with.)

The northern end of the continent (name of continent TBD... sorry) is populated by squabbling petty kingdoms. Your characters may have been involved in battles on behalf of what has become known as the Western Alliance, a small array of client states allied with Bluffside.

At the behest of whatever patrons you respect, you are tasked to travel to Blackston, a small but growing trade town on one of the rivers just on the other side of the mountains from Bluffside. There have been strange occurances in the area, which might be due to cults, warlords, or renegade mages that you have run afoul in the past. 

Blackston is the seat of a rogue principality that broke off from a nearby kingdom. Its small size and remote location have kept it fairly safe from attentions of its parent nation and rival nations and warbands. However, its growing role in trade and transport might be changing that.

(Feel free to suggest details of who you are really working for, if anyone, and why you might know or adventure with one another.)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 19, 2006)

I have PM access here.  I'll try to find an image of Peja.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll volunteer for the alternates list as well, though I won't be generally available until the 2nd.


*When you can post (evenings, weekends, weekdays, etc.) and how often.*

about 1/weekday sometimes during day, sometimes in evening.

*Two characters you would like to play, including race, classes and levels. (E.G., Aasimar Paladin 13, Human Wizard 10/Loremaster 4, Halfling Rogue 8 / Skull Clan Hunter 6, etc.)*

Will come up with specifics. I'm thinking a Beyond Monks martial artist as one concept and something magical or hyperconsciously psionic for the backup.

*The following facts about your knowledge of Tomb of Horrors: Do you own it? Have you played it? Have you run it? Do you consider yourself familiar with it?
The same question for Return to the Tomb of Horrors.*

Own Tomb of horrors and the 3e free conversion. Have not played it. Not that familiar with it except that [SBLOCK]it is trap filled has a sphere of annihilation and ends with a demilich who possesses a PC and you have to throw gems at him to get him. It is considered a killer module.[/SBLOCK]

Don't own and have not played the 2e return module.


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

LiquidBlue said:
			
		

> I have already started on a rogue build. However, I would like to point out that the Beguiler has the trapfinding class feature, and both search and disable device as class skills. Thus a beguiler can find and diable traps just as well as a rogue can.




Very well then. If you are comfortable with the beguilers spell selection in what is predominantly a dungeon crawl situation, you may make one. Provisionally (which means, for anyone else paying attention, that if the beguiler doesn't work out, don't expect to make another one.  )


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'll volunteer for the alternates list as well, though I won't be generally available until the 2nd.
> 
> I'm thinking a Beyond Monks martial artist as one concept and something magical or hyperconsciously psionic for the backup.




Sounds cool. I'll add you. I don't expect any casualties before the 2nd.


----------



## LiquidBlue (Dec 19, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> Very well then. If you are comfortable with the beguilers spell selection in what is predominantly a dungeon crawl situation, you may make one. Provisionally (which means, for anyone else paying attention, that if the beguiler doesn't work out, don't expect to make another one.  )




Thank you, Psion. I now feel a little scared for my poor beguiler. I still don't have the concept nailed down completely (Race is likely to be human, but I am still sttracted to gnome.) At any rate the character will maximize his search and disable device skills.

I can be contacted throught gmail (that is gmail.com). The user name is spangleddeep.


----------



## Rino (Dec 19, 2006)

i thinking of playing a divine caster; cleric or paladin


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay, I'm playing the primary arcane spellcaster then.  Exciting and daunting at the same time.  I've never played an arcane caster beyond the lower levels before.  Am I better of just having a Wizard 14 or would multiclassing into a prestige class or character class be a better option?  Just asking out loud.

Also, care to give me any hints on what sort of spells I should be aiming for?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 20, 2006)

Psion, I just had a look at our cast of 6 characters.  There seems to be a lot of casters in the party.  Are you sure that you don't want me to play a straight Barbarian or Rogue to keeps things balanced out?

Olaf the Stout

Edit: As for an e-mail contact - you can reach me at ac(underscore)marafioti(at)yahoo(dot)com


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 20, 2006)

I can be reached at raccie(underscore)ballot-at-hotmail(dot)com.

The Spellscale pictures are pretty ugly for a CHA 20 lady like Ari.  A good picture of Ari can be found here: http://tn3-2.deviantart.com/fs8/300W/i/2005/316/0/f/Lizard_Girl_by_sadronmeldir.jpg

If you can host it for me, that'd be keen.

Some background:

Ever since she was a young girl, Ariornvuraurix Turalisj Thurkear's curiosity has gotten her into trouble. What was mom hiding in that box? Where was dad going with his friends? Who was that stranger in the cloak? And her burgeoning sorcerous abilities only made things worse, seemingly getting her into trouble more often than they got her out of it. Once she even ran away from home with some rakish types, just to see what it was like. Eventually her dad used some connections to put her in the care of a retired adventurer who desired proteges -- and it is that same retiree who has sent her to Bluffside to investigate these strange goings-on.

How's that?

Also, I intend to use the Dragonblood Sorcerer substitution level for her 1st level, if it's permitted.


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 20, 2006)

How will HP be calculated? Max 1st, average rest? Invisible castle?


----------



## Psion (Dec 20, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Psion, I just had a look at our cast of 6 characters.  There seems to be a lot of casters in the party.  Are you sure that you don't want me to play a straight Barbarian or Rogue to keeps things balanced out?




If you'd prefer. I just thought you wanted to play a wizard first. My only concern was when nobody was taking a fighter or a rogue.



			
				Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm playing the primary arcane spellcaster then.  Exciting and daunting at the same time.  I've never played an arcane caster beyond the lower levels before.  Am I better of just having a Wizard 14 or would multiclassing into a prestige class or character class be a better option?  Just asking out loud.
> 
> Also, care to give me any hints on what sort of spells I should be aiming for?




If you are concerned about being fighter light but still want to be an arcane caster, you could go for a fighter/mage build. You only lose one spell level if you pick up eldritch knight, and can dip into spellsword if you want to make an armored build or run for abjurant champion for armorless build. A good fighter/mage build is a fighter 1 / wizard 6 / eldritch knight 2 / Abjurant champion 5 and continuing into EK.

For a straight mage, I would avoid any PrCs that lose any caster levels for you. Some 8th level spells will prove very helpful to your survival. This suggests a no caster level loss build, frex:
-straight wizard
-wizard/archmage
-wizard/mage of the arcane order
-specialist/master specialist (a real nice one here is abjurer/master specialist/initiate of the sevenfold veil. Master specialist takes the sting out of the initiate prereqs, and warning and defense spells are not out of place in this adventure).

Spells... what can I say without tipping my hand too much? The module's reputation is well earned. Consider spells that protect you or make you immune to things, even some that do so a bit unconventionally...


----------



## Psion (Dec 20, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Also, I intend to use the Dragonblood Sorcerer substitution level for her 1st level, if it's permitted.




That's fine.



> How will HP be calculated? Max 1st, average rest? Invisible castle?




Max first as normal, you can take average or use inisible castle for the rest.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay, to reach me its

gladius_12345

yahoo

As to character.  I am thinking Human Ardent(Comp Pis) 5/Psion Uncarnate(exp psi) 10..  Sing along, Iaaayeee ain't got no bodieeee. ;-)

Ugh scratch that, 14th level is not 15th duh..  Um okay back to thinking


----------



## Psion (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll move all these little policy and rule things into a OOC as we get closer to getting underway. I'll probably open the RG thread tonight.

But, a preview of the whole "posting style" thing.

Please post in _present tense_. You aren't writing a memoir, you are in the midst of the action.
Not sure how I feel about first versus third person, but I think first person for describing actions, and whatever seems appropriate for quotes, naturally. Unless someone has some arguments otherwise.
Title each IC post with your character name. The first line of your post should start with an "imager" tag with an 150x150 120x120 headshot of your character. I'll post a sample shortly.
You may, if you are the sort who does that thing, pick a color for your character's speech. *Make sure the color you use is easily readable in the default and stealth board styles* (if you don't know what I am talking about, look at the drop down radio list in the lower left hand corner of the page.
When you do game actions requiring rolls, you can either hyperlink the text describing the actions to the invisible castle page, or use a spoiler text block describing and linking the results.
Use sblock for: quick OOC questions, communications using different languages, telepathy, etc., or game mechanic details of the action you just posted, if needed.

Edit: Skip the name thing. It prevents using the quick reply window.

Sample "imager" post follows:


----------



## Psion (Dec 20, 2006)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/sample_char.jpg[/imager]Valkrus brings up the rear, stops and turns as the rest of the party departs. He raises his staff as the demon approaches and says "You shall not pass!"

[sblock=OOC]
I invoke my staff's _protection from evil_ ability.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Dec 20, 2006)

The RG thread is up. Please post your character there. I am still toying with the format. I'm not picky about it as long as we hit the major points, but I would like to see some consistency.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3237366

Please get magic item purchases and all that icky math done.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 20, 2006)

Testing...portrait of Peja.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 20, 2006)

The thumbnail pic I put up is 100 x 77.  I'm on a newish computer without photo editing software.  Anyone have a suggestion for me as to how I could go about resizing the pic to 150 x 150 using MS accessories?  Thanks.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 20, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> If you'd prefer. I just thought you wanted to play a wizard first. My only concern was when nobody was taking a fighter or a rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think since we have so many casters that I should go with a straight barbarian just to give the party a bit more fighting power.  Plus I've never played a high level arcane caster before.  RttToH may not be the best place to try and play one for the first time!      I'll make up a Wizard as my alternate character if that's ok.

This is my first PbP so forgive me if some of my questions sound a bit naive, but how do you work out things like Power Attack.  I haven't used _Invisible Castle_ before but I imagine that it does the rolling for you.  Does it just give you a d20 roll or do you put all of the modifiers into it beforehand?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 20, 2006)

Psion, I know you requested that we polish off our character sheets in the RG so that we could start by Wednesday, but it's just not gonna happen for me tonight.  It's 11:30 pm here, and I just now got done wrapping presents, and this after baking for most of the day.  I'm off to bed with visions of Peja in my head.    

I got a start on Peja in the RG, though, and will work on him tomorrow as well.  

Christmas.    Little kids just make it.  Wish my husband could be here.


----------



## Psion (Dec 20, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Psion, I know you requested that we polish off our character sheets in the RG so that we could start by Wednesday, but it's just not gonna happen for me tonight.




I did? I really wasn't expecting to start until next week at the soonest, and many people said they couldn't post until the second. So no rush... yet.

I just know that making high level characters takes a while, and I need time to approve all the items & stuff.

I'd really like to get rolling by next week, though. There's some early stuff that need not involve all the players.

*All:*
I've already had 2 people tell me they won't be available next week. If you can't play next week, let me know.


----------



## Psion (Dec 20, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I think since we have so many casters that I should go with a straight barbarian just to give the party a bit more fighting power.  Plus I've never played a high level arcane caster before.  RttToH may not be the best place to try and play one for the first time!      I'll make up a Wizard as my alternate character if that's ok.




Sure.



> This is my first PbP so forgive me if some of my questions sound a bit naive, but how do you work out things like Power Attack.  I haven't used _Invisible Castle_ before but I imagine that it does the rolling for you.  Does it just give you a d20 roll or do you put all of the modifiers into it beforehand?




Go to www.invisiblecastle.com, go to roll dice (or just bookmark http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py, as you will be using it often.) Put your character name and what the roll is for. You can make it add modifiers.


----------



## Psion (Dec 20, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> The thumbnail pic I put up is 100 x 77.  I'm on a newish computer without photo editing software.  Anyone have a suggestion for me as to how I could go about resizing the pic to 150 x 150 using MS accessories?  Thanks.




Well, I could upsize it, but it would look blurry. You are probably best off, if you know where it came from, pulling it from the original source. If you aren't married to that one, I could find a different one.


----------



## LiquidBlue (Dec 20, 2006)

Psion, I have decided that my character will be one of the elemental variants from UA. Thus my character will be an Air Gnome Beguiler named Ahrim Whisperwind. My internet connection has given out, so I may not be able to post again until Friday or Saturday. I will work out his feats and advanced learning options during that time.

As an aside, a gnome illusionist almost natural leads one to consider the Shadowcraft mage from Races of Stone. What are your feelings towards that class? If I went for that class, I probably wouldn't take complete advatage of the shadow conjurations, it will be difficult enough playing a class that can spontaneously cast its entire spell list.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 20, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> If you aren't married to that one, I could find a different one.




Do you have time for that?  If you do, I would be happy to have some help finding an image.  And more than content to let whoever does the finding decide which image they like.


----------



## Psion (Dec 20, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Do you have time for that?  If you do, I would be happy to have some help finding an image.  And more than content to let whoever does the finding decide which image they like.




Well, did you check Claudio Pozas' gallery?
http://www.enworld.org/Pozas/dnd_races.html

If there's nothing there that works for you, there's some stuff I can dig up at home. Or it there is something in one of the WotC books you like, you can go to their art gallery and clip it.


----------



## Psion (Dec 20, 2006)

LiquidBlue said:
			
		

> Psion, I have decided that my character will be one of the elemental variants from UA. Thus my character will be an Air Gnome Beguiler named Ahrim Whisperwind.




It appears I led you astray.

The racial variants I referred to are the environmental ones (desert, jungle, arctic), not the elemental ones. Does your build rely on the air thing? Consider some of the environmental variants. If those don't work for you, we may have to come up with a background explaining your character's presence on the world as an air gnome.



> As an aside, a gnome illusionist almost natural leads one to consider the Shadowcraft mage from Races of Stone. What are your feelings towards that class? If I went for that class, I probably wouldn't take complete advatage of the shadow conjurations, it will be difficult enough playing a class that can spontaneously cast its entire spell list.




I'll have to see. I know there are some abuses for the class.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 20, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> Go to www.invisiblecastle.com, go to roll dice (or just bookmark http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py, as you will be using it often.) Put your character name and what the roll is for. You can make it add modifiers.




Thanks for that Psion.  I'll bookmark it.  It also clears things up for me in regards to Power Attack and similar things that modify attack rolls.  I'll just use the notes section to let you know how much I am putting into Power Attack each time.

I'll work on the characters in the next few days and see what I can post up.  At this stage I am going to have either a Dwarf, Human or Half-Orc Barbarian 14 as my main character and a Human Wizard 14 as my alternate.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 21, 2006)

Peja testing...

Took a while but I think I figured out how to link directly to a thumbnail, rather than the actual image.  

<----not a computer guru


----------



## Thramzorean (Dec 21, 2006)

If you're still looking for an alternate I'll toss my hat into the ring. I'm a regular PBPer on the WotC boards and can fit in as required. Just had the neat mindflayer game concept fall off the wheels here so looking for another game.

Cheers,

thramzorean@yahoo.com

will be one way to reach me but most reliable will be PM.


----------



## Psion (Dec 21, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Peja testing...
> 
> Took a while but I think I figured out how to link directly to a thumbnail, rather than the actual image.




If you pick one you like, I can upload it to my web space and give you a link.


----------



## Psion (Dec 21, 2006)

Thramzorean said:
			
		

> If you're still looking for an alternate I'll toss my hat into the ring. I'm a regular PBPer on the WotC boards and can fit in as required. Just had the neat mindflayer game concept fall off the wheels here so looking for another game.




That'll close it up. Please give me your primary and secondary concept.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's a name for my character:

*Teristiand Arna* (Teri for short), male human Ftr 14

I haven't stat'd him up yet, but he's going to have Wpn Focus / Spec / Mastery in scimitar, Improved Crit. Plus of course Robilar's Gambit. I was thinking about also squeezing in Karmic Strike (CW), but it may be redundant with the Gambit.

Picking magic items is going to take forever. I may just restrict myself to the DMG to make it go faster.


----------



## Psion (Dec 21, 2006)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> Picking magic items is going to take forever. I may just restrict myself to the DMG to make it go faster.




*This Advice May Help Everyone Pick Magic Items*

If you need some help picking items, take a look at the appendix of the PHB II. It gives you some pretty good guidelines on tooling up a character.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 21, 2006)

Awww poopy pants, looks like I got alted. ;-)  Anyway,  I am making up that ardent, and was interested in the metamorphisis item below

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/items/universalItems.htm#skinofProteus

The idea is to have a shape shiftin' melee beast.  A few questions come to mind. 

1) I see its CL 7th which means 7hd max.  But, if you create an item, you can set the level.  How does that effect cost?  Linearly, I presume?

2) The power talks about no more advantageous than normal attacks, but what is normal?  What you turn into, or you?  That gets a bit messy with the "natural" attacks and iterative attacks.  I.e. say a AB 6/1 and you turn into a tiger with 3 attacks + (maybe) 2 rakes.  So, do you get 2 iterative atacks as per your AB, or do you get to make all 3 + (maybe) 2 of the tiger, but with a BAB of 6 in this case an no iteration?

3) No size limit expressed in power?  Unlike, polymorph, that leaves hydra open.  A really ouchie, depending on answer to #2 and #1 above...  

4)  The power says each time you change back and forth you get a days rest in HP.  Well, the abuse here should be danged obvious.  Someone not thinking here I assume?  Seems that needs a HR


----------



## Psion (Dec 21, 2006)

Re: Psionic questions. There is polymorph errata; most of that would apply here as well. I'll have to check Complete Psionic when I get home; is this one of the nerfed powers?

Also, some nerfing or HR are due to the Metamorphic Transfer feat.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmm, nope, no nerfing in CP

So, as best I read it in PHB II, plus errata on EPH

1) Yes, you can metamorph into a hydra, no problemo - no huge size limit on metamorphisis, and size is not part of the new polymorph family limits, but rather left to the spell/power.  Although, that could, and possibly should, be HRed as allowing a 15th level PC 14 or so attacks a round with full move is pretty nasty. 

2) You would use the base creatures bab, # of attacks and so on, not yours.  

3) You could not manifest other psionics while polymorphed...  Interesting change.  That "No class features" thing I think.

4) You could absolutely infinite heal as the item is written grrr..  what puddin' heads.  Lol  Auto nerf needed here for the item


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 21, 2006)

...wow...and here I am thinkin' it's cool that Peja has a club, the purvey of many 1st-level PCs...   

Your munchinkin-y goodness with the Hydra makes me think that maybe I'll be the first to eat it.


----------



## Psion (Dec 21, 2006)

Alright Fenris. It's been a while since I've thought much about polymorph, but I think I have a few answers.



			
				Fenris2 said:
			
		

> 1) I see its CL 7th which means 7hd max.  But, if you create an item, you can set the level.  How does that effect cost?  Linearly, I presume?




Using the standard item rules for costs, linear would follow, yes.

However, in the initial post in this thread, I say _no custom items_. Changing the level is a custom item. This is not the exact type of thing I was targeting with this, but close enough. 

So, my first inclination is to let you get away with the hydra thing if you want to earn it by giving your character the power. With the caveat that you have sufficient ranks in the knowledge skill identifying the creature (I forget what it is for magical beasts.) I am contemplating a house rule governing this... stand by.



> 2) The power talks about no more advantageous than normal attacks, but what is normal?  What you turn into, or you?  That gets a bit messy with the "natural" attacks and iterative attacks.  I.e. say a AB 6/1 and you turn into a tiger with 3 attacks + (maybe) 2 rakes.  So, do you get 2 iterative atacks as per your AB, or do you get to make all 3 + (maybe) 2 of the tiger, but with a BAB of 6 in this case an no iteration?




You normally choose to do iterative attacks or an attack form, not both. What that line refers to is giving you multi-weapon fighting feat, I believe.



> 3) No size limit expressed in power?  Unlike, polymorph, that leaves hydra open.  A really ouchie, depending on answer to #2 and #1 above...




The FAQ suggests polymorph WILL do a hydra.



> 4)  The power says each time you change back and forth you get a days rest in HP.  Well, the abuse here should be danged obvious.  Someone not thinking here I assume?  Seems that needs a HR




That it may.

I'm not going to work terribly hard to nerf you here, as I feel you guys are in for a tough fight as it is. I may let the healing stand so long as you don't pass it around the party and the errata doesn't address that.


----------



## Thramzorean (Dec 22, 2006)

*Psion: * I note you allow ardent but not specifically stated the other psionic classes. Is there any limitation here? My primary concept would be:

Human: Scout/Psion (Seer) or Ardent (if Seer's out I'd probably enjoy making that work actually)/Elocator PrC

Any issues with that? I note you allow Hyperconsious.

Secondary Concept: Human or whisper gnome straight Lurk (just to see how it matches up in a tough game but also for review would you allow Soul Knife in a multiclass and/or Soulbow PrC?)

Otherwise -



> When you can post (evenings, weekends, weekdays, etc.) and how often.



Most days at various times. Can get spotty on occassion with busyness trips.


> Two characters you would like to play, including race, classes and levels. (E.G., Aasimar Paladin 13, Human Wizard 10/Loremaster 4, Halfling Rogue 8 / Skull Clan Hunter 6, etc.)



See above.


> The following facts about your knowledge of Tomb of Horrors: Do you own it? Have you played it? Have you run it? Do you consider yourself familiar with it?
> The same question for Return to the Tomb of Horrors.



I read Tomb of Horrors when it first came out. The only thing I can remember now is - ugh, tough.
Know nothing about Return to the Tomb of Horrors.


----------



## Psion (Dec 22, 2006)

Thramzorean said:
			
		

> *Psion: * I note you allow ardent but not specifically stated the other psionic classes.




Whoops... sorry. Fixed.



> Human: Scout/Psion (Seer) or Ardent (if Seer's out I'd probably enjoy making that work actually)/Elocator PrC




No scouts.



> Secondary Concept: Human or whisper gnome straight Lurk (just to see how it matches up in a tough game but also for review would you allow Soul Knife in a multiclass and/or Soulbow PrC?)




Not real fond of the soulknife. Lurk and whisper gnome work.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 22, 2006)

Pelargir Breakstone, dwarven cleric 14, is about as done as I think I can get him and is posted in full in the RG for your vetting pleasure.  My big purchase was a Gem of Seeing for 75k.  Please let me know if you'd rather I _didn't_ own that item.   All of the gear is from the DMG/PHB.

I also need to ask about one of Peja's Trade domain spells.  Gembomb.  I'm looking at the Trade domain from the FRCS and it's got a Clr 2 spell in there called gembomb.  It looks kind of uber for a Clr 2 spell to me, so I think maybe you ought to take a look at it to see if you want to nerf it.  It's on Peja's prepared domain spell for that level at the moment, but more because I needed a reminder to ask you about it than because it's something I want to have him cast.  Given Peja's extreme attraction to gold, I'm pretty sure he _wouldn't_ cast such a spell---it'd be a waste of valuable gems, afterall.


----------



## Thramzorean (Dec 22, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> No scouts.



How about Kenku as a race: pg 84 MMIII?

Kenku: rogue 3/ranger 2/psion 1/elocator 8

If you don't like that I'll keep it simple and put an elan in the same build. No need to bat this around and won't ask for anything exotic, no Desert Gnome Sha'irs...
Shame you don't go for soulkives. An illume soul might do quite well in the tomb of horrors if if my very vague recollections are correct. I have a nice build here mixing in ardent. Anyhoo whisper gnome lurk it is for the second concept.


----------



## Psion (Dec 22, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Pelargir Breakstone, dwarven cleric 14, is about as done as I think I can get him and is posted in full in the RG for your vetting pleasure.  My big purchase was a Gem of Seeing for 75k.  Please let me know if you'd rather I _didn't_ own that item.




Whoops. I meant for true seeing that to be one of the limited items like fly and teleport. So no. (I've changed the chargen post appropriately.)

Aside from which, there could be one in the party's future.



> I also need to ask about one of Peja's Trade domain spells.  Gembomb.  I'm looking at the Trade domain from the FRCS and it's got a Clr 2 spell in there called gembomb.  It looks kind of uber for a Clr 2 spell to me, so I think maybe you ought to take a look at it to see if you want to nerf it.




I'll look and see if they changed it (the domain or the spell) in Spell Compendium.


----------



## Psion (Dec 22, 2006)

Thramzorean... I'm not in love with scout, but it's not on my no way list, so if you want to try one provisionally, that's fine. Same with soulknife.



			
				Thramzorean said:
			
		

> How about Kenku as a race: pg 84 MMIII?




I'll have to look at it when I get home. In the meantime, be thinking of a reason a Kenku would join the party. Since you are an alternate, it could be that your race has received word/vision of the danger and send a hero to help deal with it.



> Shame you don't go for soulkives. An illume soul might do quite well in the tomb of horrors if if my very vague recollections are correct.




I don't rightly recall the illumine soul's abilities; I was more concerned that the soulknife's ability might turn into a drawback, as they have limits on their weapon power (especially if you multiclass). But on second thought, their flexibility with the weapon powers could prove useful.


----------



## Psion (Dec 22, 2006)

*CHANGE:* I've upped the starting XP to halfway through 14th (102,000).


----------



## Rino (Dec 22, 2006)

i'm halfway with 1 of the alternates, human cleric/Contemplative. picture your average cleric, mace, fullplate+shield and a good set of spells


----------



## Psion (Dec 22, 2006)

Rino said:
			
		

> i'm halfway with 1 of the alternates, human cleric/Contemplative. picture your average cleric, mace, fullplate+shield and a good set of spells




Did you pick a deity? Did you need me to flesh out the deity list? Do you need any options for non-core domains?


----------



## Rino (Dec 22, 2006)

i have based in on the god of wisdom from your list, that you posted in the 3rd post here.


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 22, 2006)

Do you have any objections to the _spellflinging spear_ from Races of the Dragon?


----------



## Psion (Dec 22, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Do you have any objections to the _spellflinging spear_ from Races of the Dragon?




Can you post a summary? Otherwise, I'll have to look at it when I get home.


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 22, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> Can you post a summary? Otherwise, I'll have to look at it when I get home.




It's a +1 returning spell storing spear. As a swift action, speaking the word "expand" in Draconic turns the weapon into a longspear, "shrink" turns it into a short spear, and "normal" turns it back into a normal spear.

It's listed as a Small weapon, but I'd imagine a Medium one would be the same.


----------



## Psion (Dec 22, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> It's a +1 returning spell storing spear. As a swift action, speaking the word "expand" in Draconic turns the weapon into a longspear, "shrink" turns it into a short spear, and "normal" turns it back into a normal spear.
> 
> It's listed as a Small weapon, but I'd imagine a Medium one would be the same.




Sounds fine.


----------



## Psion (Dec 22, 2006)

Okay all, 2 things before you drift off into your holiday malaise:

*Replacement routine*

Okay, I've been chewing my lip on how I can best give everyone a chance to play without screwing the active folks. If the following gets both the active and standby folks mad, all should be good!

This is the routine:

If an active player's active PC is slain, if they are not raised, the player moves to the standby list.
An active player may switch their PC at any interlude. Generally, take an interlude to be any time the players are not in an adventure site.
If a PC is slain and not raised (either because they can't be or they elect not to), the remaining members of the party weigh in on what type of character they want to see replace it -- primary arcane/psion, primary divine, primary rogue, primary warrior, or mixed. *I* will then decide who responds to your call for help to fill in your ranks (generally, based on who is higher on the wait list.) A standby player has 24 hours to respond or I will move down the wait list.
An active player who does not post for a week may be waitlisted at my option.

Suggestions? Angry frothing?

*Starting the game*

I will be posting the initial scenario as soon as at least 3 characters are done and approved. Basically, the PCs have agreed to meet at a tavern in Blackrock, and you may post your arrival as soon as your character is approved. For the early investigation scenario, we shouldn't need all the characters, and I am chomping at the bit here.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 22, 2006)

Ready 

Will start to flesh my second character too, just in case I realize the first one is not strong enough.


----------



## Psion (Dec 23, 2006)

*CanadienneBacon:*

Gembomb looks fine. If interested, I can hunt up an alternate trade domain.

*Thramzorean:*

Kenku looks fine.

Illumine Soul would be an _excellent_ choice for this game (the _ghostbreaker_ from hyperconscious would be even better, BID.)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for looking up gembomb.  I will stick with the Trade domain.  Easier that way, plus it fits the PC.

I have no beef at all with how you want to do your active/alternate/wait list.  About the only thing I could say is that it being Christmas and me having four small children and their dad/my husband being deployed for the season, I'll be around the site but sporadically for the next bit.  I can meet the posting requirements but probably not with excess posts until after the holiday.


----------



## Psion (Dec 23, 2006)

*All:*

Updated the recommended books list. There are a few spells/items/etc. in those books that may be very beneficial...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 23, 2006)

Without the Gem of Seeing, I suddenly have 75,000 gp to spend for Peja's gear.   I'm considering buying material components to cover the cost of multiple castings of raise dead or resurrection but wanted to check you first, Psion.  I don't mind paying for these spells out of Peja's pocket, but you might mind (or the alternates might mind) it if I have my cleric raise PCs who die.  Just want to get folks' take on this before I allocate the extra 75k I have.


----------



## Psion (Dec 23, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Without the Gem of Seeing, I suddenly have 75,000 gp to spend for Peja's gear.   I'm considering buying material components to cover the cost of multiple castings of raise dead or resurrection but wanted to check you first, Psion.  I don't mind paying for these spells out of Peja's pocket, but you might mind (or the alternates might mind) it if I have my cleric raise PCs who die.  Just want to get folks' take on this before I allocate the extra 75k I have.




That's a party decision, but my thought is that it's going to be pretty darn tough this adventure, and I think it'd be good to be as well equipped as possible.

I notice your character is missing the standard clerical must-buy: periapt of wisdom. You could easily afford a +6 wisdom item (36k)

Other items you might consider:
- adding undead bane to the staff.
- partially or fully charged wand of death ward (10500 or 21000) (unfortunately a short duration spell, so this might seem a bit expensive.)
- pearls of power for 4th or higher level spells (16k for 4th, 25 k for 5th, 36k for 6th, 49k for 7th). You can also lend these to a wizard in the party in a pinch. A bit expensive, which is why you ought to hit the wisdom periapt first.
- anything that raises your saves (e.g., cloak of resistance)
- unfortunately, if you buy the periapt, you can't also wear an amulet of natural armor, but you might consider boosting your armor.
- tome of understanding

Edit: So long as you have relics & rituals, I should note, I use the ritual rules (but don't require a special ritual casting skill). If you run into situations that might require you to boost caster level or use metamagic, it might be worth having a few ritual components on hand.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 23, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> I notice your character is missing the standard clerical must-buy: periapt of wisdom. You could easily afford a +6 wisdom item (36k)




I considered it but ditched the idea for two reasons.  One, it's an item that is easily negated.  Two, I thought it was a little too obvious a purchase and wanted to try something novel.  I might have to rethink that approach to equipping the PC, though.  The old standbys are old standbys for a darn good reason, usually.



> Other items you might consider:
> - adding undead bane to the staff.




I looked at both undead bane and disruption and went with disruption.  Both are pretty good vs. undead.  I also bought the phylactery for Peja.  Incidentally, I'm kinda considering ditching Power Attack and Improved Sunder in favor of Disciple of the Sun from CD (lets you destroy instead of turn undead).  Is Disciple of the Sun acceptable?



> - pearls of power for 4th or higher level spells (16k for 4th, 25 k for 5th, 36k for 6th, 49k for 7th). You can also lend these to a wizard in the party in a pinch. A bit expensive, which is why you ought to hit the wisdom periapt first.




What's your take on the pearls that grant two spells?  Is that two spells total or two spells of _every_ spellcasting level?  It's wacky, I know, but I've seen the pearls played a myriad of ways.  Wanting to keep the PC as simple and streamlined as possible, I avoided buying a pearl of power.  But since you mentioned them specifically...  



> - anything that raises your saves (e.g., cloak of resistance) - unfortunately, if you buy the periapt, you can't also wear an amulet of natural armor, but you might consider boosting your armor.




I have enough gp now to do the cloak.  While I was happy with the Gem, it really did eat up his funds.  Without it, there's room to play.  Thanks for the tips re: defenses, though.  Those get me thinking in the right direction.



> So long as you have relics & rituals, I should note, I use the ritual rules (but don't require a special ritual casting skill). If you run into situations that might require you to boost caster level or use metamagic, it might be worth having a few ritual components on hand.




It's been a while since I last looked at that, I'll have to revisit it this week.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Psion (Dec 23, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I considered it but ditched the idea for two reasons. One, it's an item that is easily negated. Two, I thought it was a little too obvious a purchase and wanted to try something novel.




If it were me, I'd buy the periapt and spend my other 34k on being unique.  It's going to boost your spell DCs and will saves, and probably give you 3 more spell slots.



> I looked at both undead bane and disruption and went with disruption.  Both are pretty good vs. undead.




Tipping my hand a lot here, but hopefully other players will take some cues here: Undead bane is going to prove a better deal. Disruption is great at lower levels. But at the levels you are at, creatures can have very high save bonuses. The undead that you affect with disruption are the undead you wouldn't have a hard time with anyways.

If you do find yourself needing to disrupt undead, you can cast disrupting weapon (which uses your save DC, vice a paltry 14). But undead bane is good against any undead, and with greater magic weapon, the undead bane will put the weapon in range to hit creatures with epic DR with the additional bonus vs. undead.

Or, you have enough cash for both enchantments. But if you only have cash for one, I'd hit undead bane.



> Is Disciple of the Sun acceptable?




Yes.



> What's your take on the pearls that grant two spells?  Is that two spells total or two spells of _every_ spellcasting level?




Um, two spells, each of those 2 spells being 6th level or lower.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 23, 2006)

Psion, I am still here but I've been a little busy with getting ready for Christmas, work and paving around our house.  I'll try to get my character up as soon as I can.    

If I can't do it tomorrow I should definitely be able to do it the day after Christmas.  Sorry if I'm holding things up but I think you said that I was going to meet the party in the first town that they get to anyway.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Dec 23, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> If I can't do it tomorrow I should definitely be able to do it the day after Christmas.  Sorry if I'm holding things up but I think you said that I was going to meet the party in the first town that they get to anyway.




As I mention above, the whole party is going to meet in Blackston. The plan is that once we have 3 players ready, we'll proceed with the part of the adventure that occurs in Blackston.

I won't run the post-Blackston stuff until after we have a fully staffed (6-PC) party.


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm almost done with Ari. I think I'm going to rejig her spells known, though, because I fear I've done something I fall into all too often -- try to build a character who does many things poorly, rather than one or two things well. I'll see if I can spot any gaps in the party that need filling and focus on those.

Edit: Looks like an offensive spellcaster might be the way to go. Revised spell list forthcoming.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 23, 2006)

As I feel that Eldwar Laissing is not powerful enough to help his fellow companions as much as he should be, I'd like to swap to Doorgath Erebrim , a druid, as my first character. I'm sorry for Eldwar, as he is a pretty special character, however I fear that he won't be able to give enough contribute. (if this is ok for Psion, of course)

As I will spend most of my time wildshaping and ,according to the new rules I don't get the benefits form items, I have 85000 spare gp. I will keep them as material componet for spells and other utility items, so, CanadienneBacon , feel free to buy anything you wish or desire


----------



## Psion (Dec 23, 2006)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> As I feel that Eldwar Laissing is not powerful enough to help his fellow companions as much as he should be, I'd like to swap to Doorgath Erebrim , a druid, as my first character. I'm sorry for Eldwar, as he is a pretty special character, however I fear that he won't be able to give enough contribute. (if this is ok for Psion, of course)




If that's what you want. I think certain aspects of Eldwar's build could come in handy, though. A wildshape heavy druid, a fighter, and a barbarian may be a bit more melee power than you will need right off, though it might come in handy later.

Cryptic as that is, there you go. 

Edit: I'm gonna come out and say it: I think you all need more arcane power, not more divine and melee. I recommend against shifting to the straight druid.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 23, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> If that's what you want. I think certain aspects of Eldwar's build could come in handy, though. A wildshape heavy druid, a fighter, and a barbarian may be a bit more melee power than you will need right off, though it might come in handy later.
> 
> Cryptic as that is, there you go.
> 
> Edit: I'm gonna come out and say it: I think you all need more arcane power, not more divine and melee. I recommend against shifting to the straight druid.




I understand. Well...let's see. I'll keep Eldwar for now, but will go on with the druid's sheet , as I wish to give you everything ready in order to avoid trips over 45 books. (anyway...he is somehow a monster...look at the huge storm elemental he can summon >>> end of his stats, under the sblock named "Quick and Ready" )


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 23, 2006)

Nightbreeze, thanks for being interested in pitching in with sharing the cost for _raise dead_ and _resurrection_.  At 5k in diamonds for being raised and 10k plus the 25gp holy water to be rezzed, the component costs add up fast.   While I don't mind shelling out gold to cover those components, I'll be glad to take help wherever I can get it with the costs.


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 23, 2006)

I believe I've completed the equipment purchasing (if anyone wants to look it over for something I missed, feel free.) One of the items Ari owns, the Robe of Useful Items, requires some elements to be randomly selected. Should I Invisible Castle it?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 23, 2006)

I'll be doing a major revision of Peja's equipment during the weekend.  I hear you loud and clear, Psion, re: undead bane vs. disruption and will swap out qualities on Peja's staff.  

Wish we had access to _true resurrection._ Losing a level to an already deadly dungeon crawl might blow.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 23, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> One of the items Ari owns, the Robe of Useful Items, requires some elements to be randomly selected.




I almost bought one of those for Peja.  It's one of my all-time favorite magic items.  It'll be fun to see what Ari gets in hers.


----------



## Psion (Dec 24, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> I believe I've completed the equipment purchasing (if anyone wants to look it over for something I missed, feel free.) One of the items Ari owns, the Robe of Useful Items, requires some elements to be randomly selected. Should I Invisible Castle it?




I'll make it easy: there are 13 additional patches. You have one of each.


----------



## Psion (Dec 24, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I'll be doing a major revision of Peja's equipment during the weekend.  I hear you loud and clear, Psion, re: undead bane vs. disruption and will swap out qualities on Peja's staff.
> 
> Wish we had access to _true resurrection._ Losing a level to an already deadly dungeon crawl might blow.




If you are that concerned, you can buy a scroll.

At 28,825 gp each, they're pricey.


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 24, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> I'll make it easy: there are 13 additional patches. You have one of each.




 Thanks Psion!


----------



## Thramzorean (Dec 24, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> Illumine Soul would be an _excellent_ choice for this game (the _ghostbreaker_ from hyperconscious would be even better, BID.)



Ghostbreaker never did much for me. Psion that can turn undead... ho hum sort of thing. Cerebral rager with a 3.0 MAD egoist was yummy though, one of my favourites. But food for thought there. Watch this space.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 25, 2006)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> As I feel that Eldwar Laissing is not powerful enough to help his fellow companions as much as he should be, I'd like to swap to Doorgath Erebrim , a druid, as my first character. I'm sorry for Eldwar, as he is a pretty special character, however I fear that he won't be able to give enough contribute. (if this is ok for Psion, of course)
> 
> As I will spend most of my time wildshaping and ,according to the new rules I don't get the benefits form items, I have 85000 spare gp. I will keep them as material componet for spells and other utility items, so, CanadienneBacon , feel free to buy anything you wish or desire




Um, you may want to consider that you can use items if you are careful.   You can put them down and then pick them up after wild shaping.  Although, probably not until wild shape elmental level (hands).  One nice exception is armor that will wild shape to your new form.  The armor is called beast shape afaik (+2 equiv) and is in complete adventurer.

Armor wise, dragon hide field plate +1 of beast shape sounds like a worth while place to sink 55k gp into to me....

Also, look at all the armor adds you can pick, for example, fire resistance.  Or, even better glammered, because you just know you want to wild shape into a dire polar bear wearing a pink tutu of field platedness.  Not much out there that could strike fear into the hearts of foes like that I tell you...  

Also consider both dagger spell shapper prc and master of many forms prc both in same source.   May have to redo char though as one has no spell casting and the other needs sneak attack or skirmish...


----------



## Psion (Dec 26, 2006)

A few more thoughts:

*Advancement*

After some thought about how I am going to do experience, I've come up with a general outline.

Generally speaking, there are 5 segments to this adventure. Which would put your characters at an average of 19th level at the beginning of the last segment.

That's not enough.

So here's what I'm going to do. Roughly schedule the experience outlay to provide, as a baseline, enough experience to advance roughly 1 level per segment.

Then, active players will be awarded bonus experience based upon their contribution to the game. This includes general participation as well as taking risks and resolving problems. Divine casters will also get bonuses for raising (or attempting to raise) companions.

This has two outcomes I hope for. First, it should get PCs into target levels they will need to survive the final segment. Second, it should encourage players to act instead of sit their timidly afraid to post. In a play by post environment, we can't afford timid players.

*The Nemurani Rule*

I have a bit of a classic conundrum here. I don't want players to see the corpses of fallen comrades as a route to power, as the incoming party items accumulate with the old.

That being the case, here's how I wish to handle it: powerful magic items are essentially Nemurani, awakened spirirts connected to the PC. If the PC is slain, there is a good chance that their most powerful items will be destroyed. However, if the PC is returned to life via resurrection magic, so do items on them that were destroyed in this manner.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 26, 2006)

Nemurani is okay by me.  I would also have been okay with a metagame gentlemens' agreement to simply not loot the dead.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 27, 2006)

Peja has been adjusted.  I swapped out the 75k Gem of Seeing and the 32k +2 quarterstaff of disruption for the following:

wand of death ward, fully charged
periapt of wisdom +6
+1 quarterstaff of undead bane
strand of prayer beads
cloak of resistance +2
elemental gem (earth)
10k worth of diamonds

Because raise dead doesn't work on someone who has been felled via a death effect spell, raise dead probably won't do the trick for this campaign, so I'm prepared to cast one casting of resurrection (ie: Peja has that spell prepped and has the 10k in diamonds and the holy water on hand to do it).  If for some reason the party wants to go with raise dead over resurrection, I can do that too, as Peja's got diamond*s*, not just one big diamond.

As far as I can tell, I have Peja updated to reflect the changes in equipment.  I would welcome another set of eyes to go over my character sheet, though.  Numbers!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 27, 2006)

Psion,  I have updated my character on the other thread.  It still isn't finished but it is getting there.  I have done the skill points and almost all of his equipment.  I just have to get around to entering it all on the thread.

Can you have a look at it for me?  In particular can you look at the feat and magic item selections and let me know if they are ok.

Thanks,

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Dec 27, 2006)

*CB:*

Peja looks fine. However, I noticed that you took the wand advice. Depending on how you intend to use it, picking up some scrolls of Mass Death Ward (cleric 8, spell compedium, 3000 gp each) may be the way to go. They'll let you cover multiple creatures, which is much quicker if you need to protect the whole party before a combat. (Perhaps split the difference and buy a partially charged wand and a few scrolls.)

*Olaf:*

Items look fire. Please fill in the abilities block. You might want to strip out the spell and psionics blocks and that dangling quote tag on the end.

Your dodge feat reminded me of the dodge house rule I intended to use -- you don't need to pick a target for dodge (house rule post updated.) Feel free to add the dodge bonus to your tabulated AC.

You might want to consider a blunt back up weapon if you have some loose change.

*All:*

Please don't forget to scrounge up a character illustration (between 100x100 and 120x120), or let me know if you need me to grab one (or crop one) for you. WotC's product art galleries and Claudio Pozas' hosted gallery here are good places to find some, as well as the art forum here.


----------



## LiquidBlue (Dec 27, 2006)

Psion,

There was no particular mechanical advantage that I was looking for in the air gnome. I just looked at the gnome variants, and I liked the image of the whispy illusionist.

I have just returned to having regular internet contact. Unfortunately, I have come to realize that I have taken on too many PbP games. Thank you for accepting me into your game, unfortunately, I'll need to leave the game.

I look forward to its progression with other players.

Thank you,
LiquidBlue


----------



## Psion (Dec 27, 2006)

Okay, thanks LiquidBlue.

*Fenris2*

You are next in line, but your character in the RG lacks the rogue levels your original proposed goliath had. The party needs someone with rogue levels (and preferably, with lots of search/DD). Can you make a character with rogue levels? Otherwise I'll have to pass the slot to nonamazing.


----------



## Rino (Dec 27, 2006)

i'm almost done with my first PC

[sblock]Male Human Cleric 10 / Contemplative 4 of Vendaneran, God of Wisdom - NG - Good, Healing, Knowledge, Sun, War
Neutral Good

Strength 	18	(+4)
Dexterity 	11	(+0)
Constitution 	20	(+5)
Intelligence 	13	(+1)
Wisdom 		22	(+6)
Charisma 	12	(+1)

XP: 102,000 

Size: 	Medium
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 195 lb
Skin: 	Light
Eyes: 	Blue
Hair: 	Blond; Wavy

Domains: Healing, Knowledge, Good

Energy: Positive [Healing / Turns Undead]

Total Hit Points: 10d8+4d6+70 (@75%:150)

Speed: 20 feet [armor]

Armor Class: 28 = 10 +13 [full plate] +5 [heavy steel]

      Touch AC: 10
      Flat-footed: 28

Initiative modifier:		+4	= 		+0 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]
Fortitude save:			+13	= 8  [base]	+5 [constitution]
Reflex save:			+4	= 4  [base]
Will save:			+17	= 11 [base] 	+6 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld):		+13/+10	= 9  [base] 	+4 [strength]
Attack (unarmed):		+11/+6	= 9  [base] 	+4 [strength]
Attack (missile):		+9/+4	= 9  [base]
Grapple check:			+11/+6	= 9  [base] 	+4 [strength]

Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:


Languages:	Common Elven

+16/+11  +2 holy heavy mace  [1d8+6+(2d6), crit x2, 8 lb., one-handed, bludgeoning]



Feats:

      Improved Initiative	
      Quick Draw	
      Combat casting
      Dodge
      Weapon Focus x1	Weapon(s):
      Spellcasting Prodigy [wisdom]	


Skills

Appraise 	Int 	1 = 	
+1

Balance 	Dex* 	0 = 	
+0

Bluff 	Cha 	1 = 	
+1

Climb 	Str* 	2 = 	
+2

Concentration 	Con 	20 = 	
+3
	+17 		
Diplomacy 	Cha 	11 = 	
+1
	+10 	
Disguise 	Cha 	1 = 	
+1

Escape Artist 	Dex* 	0 = 	
+0

Forgery 	Int 	1 = 	
+1

Gather Information 	Cha 	3 = 	
+1
		+2 [know local]
Heal 	Wis 	4 = 	
+4

Hide 	Dex* 	0 = 	
+0

Intimidate 	Cha 	1 = 	
+1

Jump 	Str* 	-4 = 	
+2
		-6 [speed 20]
Knowledge (arcana) 	Int 	11 = 	
+1
	+10 	
Knowledge (history) 	Int 	10 = 	
+1
	+9 	
Knowledge (local) 	Int 	6 = 	
+1
	+5 	
Knowledge (religion) 	Int 	18 = 	
+1
	+17 	
Listen 	Wis 	4 = 	
+4

Move Silently 	Dex* 	0 = 	
+0

Search 	Int 	1 = 	
+1

Sense Motive 	Wis 	4 = 	
+4

Spot 	Wis 	4 = 	
+4

Survival 	Wis 	4 = 	
+4

Swim 	Str** 	2 = 	
+2

Use Rope 	Dex 	0 = 	
+0


* = check penalty for wearing armor

Know Religion >=5 ranks gives +2 on turn/rebuke the undead.

Zero-level Cleric spells: 6 per day

	3x detect magic
	3x read magic

First-level Cleric spells: 7 (5+2) per day +1 from a domain:
	2x deathwatch
	2x hide from undead
	1x bless water
	2x Comprehend Languages

Second-level Cleric spells: 7 (5+2) per day +1 from a domain:
	2x lesser restoration
	2x ghost touch armor
	3x diefic vengeance (CD)


Third-level Cleric spells: 5 (4+2) per day +1 from a domain:
	1x chain of eyes (CD)




Fourth-level Cleric spells: 5 (4+1) per day +1 from a domain:
	energie vortex (CD)


Fifth-level Cleric spells: 4 (3+1) per day +1 from a domain:


Sixth-level Cleric spells: 4 (3+1) per day +1 from a domain:

	energy immunity (cast daily on fire)

Seventh-level Cleric spells: 3 (2+1) per day +1 from a domain:




Human:

    * Extra feat at first level (already included)
    * Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
    * One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

Cleric:

    * Alignment Aura

    * Spontaneous Casting (heal)

    * Turn Undead (4x/day)

    * High wisdom gains bonus spells daily

    * Domain choices give additional abilities

Comtemplative

    * Hit dice d6

    * Bonus domain

    * Divine Health

    * Slippery Mind

    * Divine Wholeness

    * Additional cleric spell levels: 4




Class 		
Level 1: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 2: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 3: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 4: 	Cleric 	 	+1 to constitution
Level 5: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 6: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 7: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 8: 	Cleric 	 	+1 to wisdom
Level 9: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 10: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 11: 	Comtemplative 	 	
Level 12: 	Comtemplative  	+1 to wisdom
Level 13: 	Comtemplative 	 	
Level 14: 	Comtemplative 	



equipment:
+5 full plate (26650gc)  [heavy; +13 AC; max dex +1; check penalty -5; 50 lb.]
+3 mithril heavy shield of moderate fortification (26020gc) [+5 AC; check penalty 0; hardness 15; hp 30; 5 lb.]
+2 holy heavy mace (32312gc)
totaal: 84982gc


periapt of wisdom +4 16000
amulet of health +4 16000
belt of giant strenght +4 16000
ioun stone clear spindle 4000
holy symbol 5gc
13k lef[/sblock]

i'll convert him to the wanted format, still thinking about what to do for my second PC.
order of the bow looks fun, wanted to make a PC with that PrC a long time but never got the chance.

Question: if i have a longbow, does fire enchanted arrows the +1d6 dmg and the same with the other abilities? i know that the bonus from the arrows dont stack with the bow when it comes to dmg or attack rol


----------



## Fenris (Dec 28, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> *Status: LiquidBlue dropped, need a rogue. Fenris, you have priority. See page 4.*




Boy did I get confused for a minute. Didn't even know I was playing


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 28, 2006)

Psion,

If you could shrink down the character picture linked to in one of my previous posts, that'd be keen. I don't trust the software on this computer.


----------



## Psion (Dec 28, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> If you could shrink down the character picture linked to in one of my previous posts, that'd be keen. I don't trust the software on this computer.


----------



## Psion (Dec 28, 2006)

Rino said:
			
		

> i'm almost done with my first PC
> Question: if i have a longbow, does fire enchanted arrows the +1d6 dmg and the same with the other abilities?




Huh? Not quite sure what you are asking, but abilities do stack as long as they are not the same (e.g., a flaming bow and flaming arrow does not add 2d6 fire damage, but a flaming bow and shocking arrow would be fine.)


----------



## Rino (Dec 28, 2006)

that was my question.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 28, 2006)

Psion,

Skills and Abilities added.  I'll keep the blunt weapon in mind if I have some leftover gold.  Please note that I am going away until the New Year so I won't be able to post until then.

Thanks,

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Dec 28, 2006)

*Character Generation*

This post is the new home for Character Generation guidelines.

*Chargen*
There are a variety of Chargen guidelines and house rules:
Each player is requested to conceive 2 characters. The adventure is potentially very deadly, and there is a good chance you will be called on to pull in a second character. The first character should be fully statted. The second should outline classes, levels, and feat choices.
Characters start at 14th level, XP = 102,000.
Stats: Characters may choose the heroic array - 16, 15, 14, 13, 12, 11 or use the Invisible Castle Grid Method. Randomly generated characters whose stat modifiers are odd may raise their scores until the total is +9, then make the 2nd, 4th, and 6th highest scores odd; all others even. Randomly generated characters whose scores over +12 must reduce their scores until the modifier total is +12 or less, with no score less than 10, then subtract 1 from all odd scores. This is before modifiers, players may distribute 3 ability points after base stats are determined as is normal for their level.
Classes: See classes post for recommended and banned classes. All classes not on the list must be approved by the GM.
Races: Core, XPH races, UA environmental variants, Goliath, Illumian. Other races are possible and will be considered.
Alignment: No evil. CN characters only allowed by my approval. This will require you to come up with a satisfactory motivation for your character to be with the party.
Magic items: the first character will have standard per level (150,000). Charged items 50% cost (charges randomized). No more than half on a single item. Characters with item creation feats pay 70% (but this includes XP), or 35% for wands or staves. No charged item or per day use item is allowed that allows multiple creatures to fly, teleport, or true seeing and single use items (e.g., scrolls) of such spells are limited to 1 per character. No custom items; all items must be approved. Characters may choose to purchase/make fully charged items at the normal cost (100/70%).
Some of the character's starting items will be _Nemurani_ items. Nemurani items are powerful items with awakened spirits linked to the character. The good news is that if a character is slain and then raised, if the item was broken/sundered, it is restored. The bad news is that if the character is permanently slain or lost, the item is inert.
Books: See the book list below.
Background/Personality: I don't expect pages of background for these characters, but a paragraph or two about your role in life and background would be nice. Something like an archetype and trait as described in PHB2 for each character is about right.
The adventure has many traps, combat challenges, undead, and obstacles that can only be overcome by magic. Having one of each of the four classic roles is  recommended.


----------



## Psion (Dec 28, 2006)

*Conduct of Game*

This post is the new home of the conduct of game guidelines (including character replacement.)

*Conduct of Game:*

I expect to shoot for 3 days of postings a week. Sorry, my work schedule will soon only permit me to post at night (EST).
I will consider the fist month a "trial period". I don't know how my schedule is going to work out, and if it's not gelling within a month, I don't want to waste everyone's time. I will make a determination after a month about how well the game is going rather than drag it on if it's not working.
I will be accepting 6 initial players; all others will be wait-listed. I'll give those who have already expressed interest priority, but get those submissions in!
I'd like to keep things flowing. Players who don't post for a week will be moved to the wait list, and the first player on the wait list moved up.
I know this is not likely, but I have the week from Christmas to New Years at home. If all players are ready, I would like to kick off the game then.
In addition to character creation details, players may list "automatic actions", to help me speed up the game if you are not around to post a response.  These can be conditional, as well as set up as "immediate" or "after 24 hours".
Invisible castle will be used for all rolls; put your character name in, roll you are attempting, and link to the result. The DM will make initiative rolls as well as rolls that are "hidden" as described in the DMG.
(This is mildly a house rule, but we'll stick it here). When conducting actions in combat, all PCs who act before an NPC's initiative may act in the order they post. This should keep the flow of combat moving and help us work around people's schedules.

*Character Death and Replacement*:

If an active player's active PC is slain, if they are not raised, the player moves to the standby list.
An active player may switch their PC at any interlude. Generally, take an interlude to be any time the players are not in an adventure site.
If a PC is slain and not raised (either because they can't be or they elect not to), the remaining members of the party weigh in on what type of character they want to see replace it -- primary arcane/psion, primary divine, primary rogue, primary warrior, or mixed. *I* will then decide who responds to your call for help to fill in your ranks (generally, based on who is higher on the wait list.) A standby player has 24 hours to respond or I will move down the wait list.
An active player who does not post for a week or cannot keep up 3 posts/week may be waitlisted at my option. A currently waitlised player will be promoted to the active list as above.


----------



## Psion (Dec 28, 2006)

*House Rules and Rulings*

This post is the new home of house rules and rulings. See the Classes post for rulings on classes.

*House Rules:*
(This section is "under construction"; there will be more)

[sblock=General]

*Threatening injuries:* Any event reducing a character's HP by one half in one event is considered a threatening injury, and may have a possible deleterious effect, requiring a fortitude save (DC 10 + 1/2 damage dealt). Failure can result in side effects, such as con loss, penalties to rolls, etc. Other specific effect may trigger this roll without meeting the half-hp criteria. This is in addition to massive damage effects.
*Traps:* In addition to the changes to trapfinding above, the rules for traps will be a little different and more detailed, with more possible results. This will make player choice more significant and give more possibilities for outcomes of rolls.
*3.0 Holdouts:* I use D&D 3.0 face/reach and cover/concealment rules.
*XP:* Standard XP rules will not apply. Characters will advance according to the needs of the campaign, with bonuses for clever play, good roleplaying, or otherwise entertaining me. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats]

*Dodge:* You do not need to select a target for your dodge feat. Please calculate the dodge bonus into your AC.
*Power Attack:* Bonus damage from power attack is governed the same way bonus damage from strength is, e.g., 1.5x damage for two-handed, x.5 for off hand.
*All metamagic feats:* In addition to all listed prerequisites, all such feats have the prerequisite to be able to cast spells of a level equal to the level modifier to use the feat. Sorry, I don't think its right to take a feat just so you can use it with divine metamagic.
*Divine Metamagic (Complete Divine):* This is official errata, but just for clarity: In addition to the listed prerequisites, Divine Metamagic requires you already have the metamagic feat you wish to apply it to. (Combined with the above nerf, this means that most characters won't be able to take Divine Metamagic (Persistent Spell) until 15th level.)
*Practiced Manifester (Complete Psionic):* Consider the "example" text to be rules. Regardless of other effects of manifester level boosts, this feat DOES NOT give you access to higher level powers than you could manifest without it.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]

*Magic Limitations:* I'm not one to simply nullify magic as a means to solving problems but there could be... _complications_. 
*Divine spells from non-core sources:* To limit the tracking and approval pain for divine spells not in the PHB, prepared divine casters (clerics, druids, etc.) are limited to a number of non-core spells each spell level equal to their casting stat modifier (normally wisdom).
*Identify* is altered. Instead of granting one item/level, it identifies one property per level. Each casting of identify automatically reveals the weakest property of a given item. A spellcraft roll is allowed to discern more properties.
*Raise Dead* - Effects that severely mutilate a body may be treated as death effects for the purpose of this spell. Borderline cases may require a level check to recover the spirit.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Magic Items]

No floaty shields.
[/sblock]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 2, 2007)

Psion, I have updated my equipment and added an appearance and background.  Apart from personality I think that I am pretty much ready to go.  Do you want to have a look over it to see if I have missed anything?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Jan 2, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Psion, I have updated my equipment and added an appearance and background.  Apart from personality I think that I am pretty much ready to go.  Do you want to have a look over it to see if I have missed anything?




As mentioned in the house rules, go ahead and add dodge's AC bonus to your AC; it is not required to select a target every round.

Other than that, all I need is a pic for your character of ~ 120 pixels on a side. Let me know if you need me to dig you up one. If so, it'll have to wait until tonight, as I am now at work.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 2, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> As mentioned in the house rules, go ahead and add dodge's AC bonus to your AC; it is not required to select a target every round.
> 
> Other than that, all I need is a pic for your character of ~ 120 pixels on a side. Let me know if you need me to dig you up one. If so, it'll have to wait until tonight, as I am now at work.




Psion,  I think that I already did add the dodge bonus in.  It was under "Misc" before by mistake.  I have moved the bonus over to "Dex" now.

Here is the image that I plan on using.  I couldn't find a colour one.  I'm happy for you to have a look and see if you can find a better one if you want.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Jan 2, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Here is the image that I plan on using.  I couldn't find a colour one.  I'm happy for you to have a look and see if you can find a better one if you want.




That's not a bad illo. Color might be nicer. I notice the illo has an axe but you have a falchion... not picky about that?

Here's two by Claudio for color. Let me know if you like one of those and I can crop it.









I've also got more on the counter collection disk, similar style. Two candidates are a banded-mail armored half-orc and a lightly armored half-orc with a sword in front of his face.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 2, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> That's not a bad illo. Color might be nicer. I notice the illo has an axe but you have a falchion... not picky about that?
> 
> Here's two by Claudio for color. Let me know if you like one of those and I can crop it.
> 
> ...




I don't know my chances of finding a Half-Orc Barbarian carrying a falchion.  I imagine that most pics will have them with either an axe or a straight sword like a greatsword.

Colour probably would be better but I do like the B&W picture best out of the 3 so far.  The only thing is that it isn't a headshot.  Will that be a problem?

I'm happy for you to keep looking for something in colour if you want.  If not the B&W will do.

On an unrelated note I have reformatted my attacks, skills, and equipment so that they now line up nicely.  I just have to add my personality and decide which deity I want and I am ready.  I could probaby start right now if needed.  If not, I can wait.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Jan 3, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Colour probably would be better but I do like the B&W picture best out of the 3 so far.  The only thing is that it isn't a headshot.  Will that be a problem?
> 
> I'm happy for you to keep looking for something in colour if you want.  If not the B&W will do.




Not a problem at all. Here's two, one cropped of the prior B&W image, one I found on my HDD at home. They're formatted with the imager tags, so just quote this post if you need the code.

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]
(Kullrund1.jpg)







[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund2.jpg[/imager]
(Kullrund2.jpg)











> On an unrelated note I have reformatted my attacks, skills, and equipment so that they now line up nicely.  I just have to add my personality and decide which deity I want and I am ready.  I could probaby start right now if needed.  If not, I can wait.




As soon as you are ready, use the code above for the image you select as the header for your post. Just assume that you are arriving at the inn to meet with your companions, to see a bit of a ruckus out front.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 3, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Not a problem at all. Here's two, one cropped of the prior B&W image, one I found on my HDD at home. They're formatted with the imager tags, so just quote this post if you need the code.
> 
> [imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]
> (Kullrund1.jpg)
> ...




Thanks Psion.  I think I'll go with the B&W picture.  It just looks more like I pictured Kull to look like.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Jan 4, 2007)

Joshua has not posted since before the new year. If he doesn't get online by Monday, I'll have to waitlist him and move to the next person on the list (right now, nonamazing.)


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 5, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Joshua has not posted since before the new year. If he doesn't get online by Monday, I'll have to waitlist him and move to the next person on the list (right now, nonamazing.)




I'm around and ready if you need me.  Just let me know!


----------



## Psion (Jan 9, 2007)

Nonamazing...

Joshua hasn't shown up. You are in. Please get a character into the RG thread ASAP.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 9, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Nonamazing...
> 
> Joshua hasn't shown up. You are in. Please get a character into the RG thread ASAP.




Done.  My first character is now posted, I'll post my second character tomorrow.

This character, Davreya, is more of a support type.  He's got a very nice Search check (+36 normally, boostable to up to +49 in a pinch), and a fairly useful array of spells.  I've tried to design him to have a lot of different possible solutions to a lot of scenerios.  I'd appreciate any advice people might have on how to tweak him so that he's most useful to the group as a whole.

I'm not sure how to do the whole picture thing, Psion.  I'd like to use this picture, but I'm not quite sure how to link it in.  Could you give me a hand?


----------



## Psion (Jan 9, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how to do the whole picture thing, Psion.  I'd like to use this picture, but I'm not quite sure how to link it in.  Could you give me a hand?




[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]
I don't have write access to my web space from here; I'll attach it here for now and upload it when I get home.

EDIT: I got it to work. Quote this post to see the code to get the "imager" code. I'll repost it in the OOC directory.


----------



## Slave of the Scythe (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello, all. I'm new here but not so with D&D. I know the wait list is fairly large but I figure I can wait. I'm thinking about the two characters needed to get in and I'm thinking about a pure sorcerer who just happens to take the search skill as much as possible but only after filling up with the concentration skill and also has spent a huge lump on at least one weapon (preferrably a very, very, powerful scythe, seeing as how it would be used after his spells would be used up or useless in a given circumstance and weapons are a good last resort, the scythe specifically due to favouritism). Obviously, a variety of spells would be incorporated into the concept to cover different scenarios but am admittedly intrigued by spells that could be used for purposes not originally intended for but can work very well within the logical boundaries of the game, so I might take a few of them instead of more obvious (or seemingly obvious) choices, if for nothing else but to experiment and perfect the number of uses they could have.

The second concept I have in mind would likely be a meat shield (most likely fighter as I loathe playing barbarians as rage has never grown on me) as I likely would not be able to effectively play any other concept and I wouldn't want myself to simply make a duplicate (more or less, ex. pure wizard) of the first concept as that is far too easy and I wouldn't be able to live with myself.

My posting schedule would be to be most evenings and weekends as well as possibly on lunch breaks at school (not absolutely definite on this as some sorts of gaming sites get blocked at school where others are not). Your minimum of 3 posts a week should not be any sort of a problem.

As for character generation, where am I to put the links to the sheets so they are ready for your approval and others looking? Also, as for character portraits, is there any specific style of a picture (generally looking like my character if I can so happen to find a close enough match, customized, etc.) that you would want? I tried to answer the latter question but the amount of posts, even with 4 pages, gave me a headache when I went looking for specifics.

I'm not sure but I think that is all for now until I finish my sheets and whatnot. Thank you for your time!

Edit: Actually, for the sorcerer's spells, I am very fond of AC buffers as well so I might put a fair number of those in there as well, hopefully not at the expense of _too_ much versatility in my spell selection.


----------



## Psion (Jan 12, 2007)

Alright, I'll add you to the queue.


----------



## Slave of the Scythe (Jan 12, 2007)

Alrighty and thank ya kindly. I now have both characters nearly ready (although both of my concepts didn't turn out like I predicted but am far happier with what I have now anyway) but I do have one last question. Exactly how descriptive of a background should I have for my characters? A paragraph or so is unusual territory for me as I usually write far more but it does indeed take me a while so all in all, what are the key points I have to hit? Besides that, should anyone be able to note errors I was oblivious to, the following links are for your perusal.

http://www.thetangledweb.net/profiler/view.php?id=7304

Sorcerer's HP (13d4+46=80)

Note that the history contains two rolls for HP. The second was purely unintentional as I refreshed the page so that my dial-up had something to do because if it is left alone too long without a page actively running something, it automatically shuts off.


http://www.thetangledweb.net/profiler/view.php?id=7314

Monk's HP (13d8+36=94)


----------



## Psion (Jan 12, 2007)

Slave of the Scythe said:
			
		

> Alrighty and thank ya kindly. I now have both characters nearly ready (although both of my concepts didn't turn out like I predicted but am far happier with what I have now anyway) but I do have one last question. Exactly how descriptive of a background should I have for my characters? A paragraph or so is unusual territory for me as I usually write far more but it does indeed take me a while so all in all, what are the key points I have to hit?




A paragraph or two is fine. To be honest, I probably won't read more than that.  Just enough to get a vibe about your character across.


----------



## Slave of the Scythe (Jan 12, 2007)

MASSIVE EDIT: Y'know what? I'm getting sick of my constant forgetting to finish my other character in the correct format and the fact that I rarely check to see how things are progressing for this particular game anyway (to see if I'm getting closer to being in or not), so I'm just going to drop out of this one. Also, it's not like you don't already have a full roster of ALTs already. Oh well.....................


----------



## Psion (Feb 26, 2007)

SolosAddie, if you are still around, we've had a spot open up and you are next on the list. It might be a week or two before we can get you involved, but if you could get your character up in the RG thread and get a picture, we can get you rolling.


----------



## Psion (Feb 27, 2007)

SolosAddie last call. I need you to respond to me by tomorrow, or I will have to drop you down on the list and go to the next person.


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2007)

SolosAddie, I dropped you on the waitlist

rino, you are next on the alternate list. Please reply to let me know if you are interested in playing.


----------

